# Cena's character development. Fucking LOL.



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

It is starting to feel like a sitcom where they tease a character leaving and everyone starts to get serious and tell the character what he/she means to everybody on the show. Does the character ever leave (unless their contract is up)?

Thank God we have the WWE writers to bring us back to status quo. I was almost invested in Cena's character after the ass whooping he took.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

:lmao I know right. I thought they were going for the huge summer storyline with Brock dominating everyone till Cena came back and kicked his ass. But nope. Back to square one. And WTF is Cena still doing here after his promo at Extreme Rules? That makes no sense.

But I can't complain that much. We're getting Bryan/Punk and I liked seeing Big Johnny kick Cena's ass last night. And the Lesnar/HHH stuff should be good anyway.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Cena comfortably ruined Lesnar at Extreme rules.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

that was close. i almost cared about John Cena. WWE creative really knows how to make a character uninteresting.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

thetungwakou said:


> *that was close. i almost cared about John Cena.* WWE creative really knows how to make a character uninteresting.


Which means they also knew how to make him interesting.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This is literally the fifth or sixth time in the last _three years_ in which they have heavily teased--in fact, no, in most cases, they have coldbloodedly stated as a matter of fact--that Cena would be taking time off, go on the injured reserve list, be "fired," go on sabbatical, undergo some kind of character change, something--and in each and every single case he does not miss a single episode of Raw. Chokeslammed through a spotlight by Big Show? He walks out in the final seconds of the show. Fired at the climax of a nearly six-month-long storyline? Give a heartfelt speech about where you go from here one hour, interfere and save the day again the next. Tell the audience that you'll be going away for a while on pay-per-view? Show up in a sling to close out Raw the next night. And in each and every single instance it's WWE and Vince McMahon choosing to keep Cena around on every-single-Raw-forever rather than meaningfully advance an angle for the long run. It's like they intentionally utilize Cena's crushing staleness and oxygen-consuming presence to tease a whole huge swath of their audience with the very premise of Cena missing, oh, I don't know, let's say three entire episodes of Raw in a row, and in each and every case, he shows up before the conclusion of the first Raw, rising above hate, overcoming the odds and making a bunch of lame jokes.


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

So it was all a " work " about Cena injuring his arm.

Fuck the WWE.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

Vyed said:


> Which means they also knew how to make him interesting.


but decide not to.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

Just stick Cena with Tensai. Let them have countless matches. Meanwhile, Lesnar, Punk, Orton, Sheamus, Bryan, Henry and others can make the show interesting. I'm all for having Cena battle the guy I absolutely don't give a fuck about. 'Bout time Cena is removed from the big names like Lesnar and Rock.


----------



## icecreamsandstuff (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a joke. Cena is never changing and he's never going away ever.

I was so disappointed last night. What should have happened was Cena announcing a 6 month sabbatical while Lesnar dominates as Johnny's side. Instead we get generic Cena feud #213 where he feuds with "THE MOST DANGEROUS THREAT TO HIM SO FAR" Lord Hentai


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

But wait.. Wasnt Cena leaving? taking a vacation or something?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena is too much $$$$$

Nobody else apart from Rock comes close to Cena in making that much money


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

It really is awful booking.

John Cena said himself if he loses his match with The Rock, he loses everything. Sure enough he lost when Wrestlemania came around and the show closed with him looking defeated and questioning his own belief code.

He then gets into a feud with Brock Lesnar, they finally start making him look worried for once, as if that loss to The Rock was the catalyst that finally may change Cena and make him snap. Nope.. They have him beat Lesnar at Extreme Rules (which is laughable) and not only that but throw him in a storyline with Laurinatis in a desperate attempt to have the fans cheer for him. 

So the whole big match with The Rock ended up having no affect on Cena whatsoever and then goes on to beat Brock Lesnar at Extreme Rules. Just terrible booking.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

This isn't really an original opinion, I know, but I think that they've dropped the ball a little bit regarding Brock Lesnar / John Cena. I think that it would have made more sense for Brock Lesnar to have destroyed Cena (and won) last night, allowing Cena to take some time off to freshen up his character and give the fans a break from him. It would have established Brock Lesnar as a fucking monster to the new fans and would have given CM Punk a chance to be the top face, as well, which would have been good for him. During Cena's absence, Lesnar should face (and defeat) Randy Orton. It's a feud I've wanted to see for a while. Then, I'd have Lesnar demand the WWE Championship be awarded to him, putting Laurinaitis in a position where he effectively has to strip Punk of the title to appease the ego of Lesnar. At this point, though, Triple H intervenes, calls out Lesnar and they face each other for the company honour at Summerslam. Lesnar defeats Triple H and makes it clear that he's going after CM Punk (and the WWE title) next. After defeating CM Punk for the WWE title at Survivor Series, Brock works his way through The Rock at the Royal Rumble next year (yeah, I know that Brock vs The Rock is a pretty big match not to have at Wrestlemania but, meh). At the Royal Rumble, John Cena makes his triumphant return, winning the Royal Rumble and securing himself a spot at Wrestlemania against Brock Lesnar for the WWE Championship. A more focused Cena defeats Lord Tensai (earning some kind of payback against him for the recent assaults) and then faces The Rock at Elimination Chamber in a #1 Contender Match (and a huge rematch from last year's Wrestlemania). This time (because of his new, more serious persona) Cena gets the win, goes to Wrestlemania and defeats Brock Lesnar for payback and the WWE Championship - his first title win since late 2011.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> But wait.. Wasnt Cena leaving? taking a vacation or something?


Probably after OtL.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Probably after OtL.


Yea.. I seriously doubt that. Maybe it was planned for him to take vacations originally but with Chicago cheering him in the end made them think "Hell yea! Cena is over with the fans now lets capitalize on that and feed him random heel #7979829".


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Last night was the low-point of Cena's character. Development my ass.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Vince seriously needs to have confidence in his roster sans John Cena. What happened to his speech after Extreme Rules? What was the point of him talking about a vacation then?


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

This show had a chance to regain its greatness. An easy chance. An obvious chance. But now, we have the rebirth, nay, the climax of Super Cena. Over Brock of all people. His first few appearances, wasted, he has no momentum. The hope I had after extreme rules that Brock descent to red mist and destroy Cena and win the feud, gone. Just like that, Cena has completely gone over the last chance for WWE to garner genuine excitement. Brock is off television for a while, and he won't even return to beat Cena, rather one who isn't even an active wrestler. Cena said he would have to do the same, but previous history told us otherwise. This is a farce, plain and simple. All that hope we had when Brock returned, for now, we can forget about it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's real funny sometimes, while watching John get beaten the hell out of, I was really not rooting for anybody anymore, but just really captivated by the lengths Cena went through in order for people to start cheering him. Hell, he was actually looking like he was about to burst into laughter before the match even started. And he always says he might get in trouble by his boss for saying what he is about to say. I don't know what they're doing anymore, but it honestly doesn't even matter anymore, after watching last night, it's time to let things just run whatever.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I actually face-palmed when Cena came out on RAW, with his sling, smiling and joking like a goof. He's never going to change. We're stuck with this Cena FOREVER and he's never even going to gain an edge, let alone turn heel.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

This is John Fucking Cena we are talking about,after today i wont ever get my hopes up and wish he had a character change fucking hell i won't boo either i ll just see him as an jobber and won't give a crap,Y'all need to stop giving fucks about cena if his reactions cool down then vince will get his head out of his ass and do some shit,i was so pissed of today and now its john vs ace a desperate attempt to make cena get cheers but i ain't giving a fuck about that anymore from now on,for me Cena=Hornswoggle! Fuck that bitch!


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

I skipped his Extreme Rules promo anyway. Couldn't care less about him when he's giving out those inspirational soliloquies.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This is the 3rd/4th time in 2 years that they have pretty much blatantly teased some sort of change for him and it hasn't happened. There's only so many times they can do this before people stop caring. Well, I think I've stopped caring.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I stopped caring after WM 28. I still think that was the perfect opportunity. It just cant get bigger than that, any character change during/after Rock/Cena match at WM 28 would have made a HUGE impact. I just dont give a crap anymore.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Vyed said:


> Cena comfortably ruined Lesnar at Extreme rules.


FFS.

Cena doesn't decide who wins or not!!

When will people on here start to understand this very simple fact!?


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

There was never big money with Brock/Cena, at least not on the level some say. I think some of you extremely overrate this feud quite a bit. It was just a good money match for the ppv, a good way for Brock to come back to. You people act like it was the second coming of Hogan/Andre. Ridiculous.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i really just dont care anymore
he is not in the title picture so i dont care if he is smiling or not


----------



## AwesomeOne (Feb 25, 2010)

This was the worst thing WWE could have done, not only to have Cena beat Lesnar at Extreme Rules (which was fucking stupid) but also have Cena come out the next night, *smiling* and acting goofy as ever. This completely destroyed Lesnar's aura as an unstoppable ass-kicker, well done WWE, well fucking done.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

its never happening, get fucking used to it.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Haha... I knew this shit would happen.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh boy....seriously stop worrying about Cena smiling and joking. BTW, he got his ass kicked AGAIN on Raw, but Lord Tensei and Johnny Ace of all people. Geez just shut up and wait til things pan out.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Cena's character just went 2 years back in time, back to the stale superhero he was in '10. It's like Rock, CM Punk, Rise Above Hate, Kane, loss to Rock, Brock Lesnar never happened. What happened to the edginess of pre-WM Cena? They went and ignored the fact that they made Cena likable because he was "mortal" and brought back the green Celtics Superman. I can't remember last time I felt so let down by WWE in terms of them insulting my intelligence, probably last year when Miz lost the I Quit match to Cena after a 20 minute burial followed by 45 seconds comeback and win.

(OTL Spoiler Alert: Cena wins)


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

They've dropped the ball with both Cena and Lesnar now.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Has any top babyface in any promotion of note in the past 10 or 20 years been "fired" and "injured" as much as Cena?

Nexus "firing" storyline and "injury" storyline. Didn't even last a week.

Title match in Chicago storyline. "Lose the match and lose your contract!"He came back and won a paper championship in less than 24 hours! He went from terminated to _champion_ in less than 24 hours.

Now the Brock thing. He got brutalized for half an hour and then cut a speech that he'd be taking a "well-deserved vacation."
The match was all structured to set up a John Cena shoulder and arm "injury" to keep Cena off T.V. for 2 or 3 months as Brock dominated. Once again, not even 24 hours after "I'm taking some time off, guys" and WWE.Com saying Cena tore his biceps he's back on t.v. getting worked into an angle where he'll _wrestle at a PPV_.

Those are just three of the most blatant in recent memory. WWE has been screwing with us over a Cena "firing" or "injury" angle for a minimum of 3 years.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

The chances of Cena getting a change in character are just about as low as the chances of him turning into a jobber.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I was surprised too, because that speeched at the end of extreme rules seemed quite sincere. I think the reason is that Lesnar will be off tv for a while, he will not doing over the limit and then they decides to keep a top superstar for over the limit and the raws before. It really felt like a last minute decision.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

I called it,got everything right except no lesnar handshake and the arm strap,shit I guess that means I've lost hope in a cena character revamp lol.

The obvious happened,vince panicked when he thought about the money he'd lose in merch and made a last-minute change.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

More than anythng else last night that stupid line about ace brushing his teeth with toilet paper totally killed his promo for me, after such an awesome brutal match at ER those lame jokes always sum up for me why a certain section of fans will never be able to get behind cena.


----------



## SportsFan4Life (Dec 30, 2011)

I genuinely thought that Brock Lesnar was going to destroy Cena at ER and injure him, where Cena would be out for a few weeks and come back with a new "attitude" but nothing has happened - same old Cena and we are away off on a tangent with Cena now facing Big Johnny !?!??!?!


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm guessing the speech at ER wasn't scripted because of John Cena saying he might get in trouble for this, so Vince probably didn't expect it and had a different idea and as soon as Cena got backstage he told him it's not happening. Would be complete stupidity if that speech was actually scripted and then the next night Cena shows up and was right back to his usual self like he never done the speech so it makes me believe that it wasn't actually scripted and he wasn't meant to say it, he also probably thought the injury to his arm was much more severe than it actually was.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd like to believe the Cena speech at the conclusion of ER, was not a pre-planned 'angle', but more-so something he did, improvising, in-case he were, as he thought of himself to be; legitimately injured. If the entire thing was a work, I'd be disappointed. And I'm the biggest Cena fan I know. lol.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Have you guys watched Stone Cold's Because I said So DVD? He tells us all that Creative aint what we think they are. He said a lot of the times, their shit is garbage. 

Let me put it like this. If the WWE puts out terrible movies, that go straight to DVD. And usually star USA tv show actors along with them. That tells you how dedicated they are about storylines. They don't give a fuck. I've learned a long time ago that the WWE is mainly about making money. And so many wrestlers have said throughout history that this is a dirty business. Your going to step on toes, and screw over people to stay on top. We the fans, are no exception. When CM Punk stood in front of John Cena and told him how he felt disresepcted because Cena patted him on the back when he won his first championship. And told him that he almost gave up on him. I agree with Punk, who the hell do you think you are? And yes, that most likely really did happen.

Lets take a look at how the WWE shoves John Cena in our face. Whenever you hear a WWE superstar talk about Cena, it's usually current WWE Wrestlers who are sucking his cock. Oh he is a hard worker, he is dedicated to the business. He is always here. Well hell, that's your job. Why are you bragging about what your suppose to do. That doesn;t make you any more special because you show up to work. That's like someone who works for CVS never taking a day off, and bragging about it everyday to their coworkers and customers. They make him out to be this saint. I love giving back to the community and shit like that. But the WWE only shows Cena doing shit for the Make a Wish foundation? Which is partners with the WWE. I never hear about Cena doing any other charities. I not knocking Cena for doing this for those kids. I respect that. But they always shove that down our throughts. We know he does that. He's been doing it for years.

But out of all of this, the WWE tries their best to make Cena as this courageous athlete. That's why they subliminally have him salute like a marine which I find to be a slap in the face. Not because he is saluting to the troops. But because he was also in the movie the marine, and after that movie. He started doing that shit. I see past all of that shit. And call me what you want, but this is how i honestly feel. I feel like the WWE is catering to John Cena because he kissed enough ass to make it to the top. He was fresh and original when he was apart of the chain gang. But when the WWE seen something there, he sold his sould quick to be on top. And now that he is there, he will never leave.

And the whole speech at ER Sunday Night. I see what they were doing. John Cena wanted to talk to the fans as if he didnt know if his arm was broken or not. So he comes out in a sling and says, hey my muscles are strained so I'm still here. The WWE is just dying. And the more money you guys put into it, the more things will never change. I dont drop one dime into the company. Never pay for PPv's, or anything. I watch it for entertainment. But I hate having shit forced down my throat.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

No, no people. Cena going over was the right thing. It made all the sense in the world. /sarcasm

Total botch job.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Rock says he's never going away then disappears for months.
Cena says he's going away then shows up the next night and starts a new feud.

Why can't it be the other way around.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So he beats Lesnar and then continues on to a feud with John fucking Laurinaitis? What's the point of that victory in the first place? They avoided mentioning Lesnar's loss yesterday as much as possible then Ace came out to confront Cena and destroy him with Tensai's help. Maybe a loss would have helped better, wouldn't it? But no, God forbid Cena actually looks human for a minute. They make him lose his first clean match in years, then another PPV loss will not come until a year later...

Fuck John Cena, I'm tired of this goof and his smile. "Character development", my ass. I knew from the get-go that the Lesnar feud was meaningless when they stuck him with Big Johnny (aka cheer Cena!). Whatever happened to him "leaving", anyways? Why cut that promo in the first place if you're not even staying true to your word?


----------



## pberry (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe this is a little out there but, in a way they portrayed him as the new Rock in a way at first. And now they're making him look like a new Stone Cold who fights the evil boss. That is bullshit. Isn't that what CM Punk supposed to be? This makes me very angry that they wouldn't put Punk in this storyline. Instead we get more John Cena like we have for the past 200 years but, the only difference is it's without the title. John Cena is still in the main event and that is not ok. It's been that way for like 3 straight ppv's!


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

...and my hate for Cena grows.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

His character is really annoying. There was a great chance of him turning heel after the Nexus angle but he just destroyed the whole group, all by himself. He has been fired at least 3 times and he always comes back. It's repetitive and boring, really. Then we have the Kane feud which we all thought Cena would be turning heel or atleast change his character but no. It just made Kane look weak as his promise failed (That he would make Cena embrace the hate). Now Cena loses against the Rock and gets into a feud with Lesnar. Cena bleeds, wrestling with a injured arm, gets F-5ed but just two moves destroy Lesnar.

Now they put him in a feud against Tensai/Johnny? Epic fail.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's going to be Cena vs Johnny in an I Quit match.

Cena going to be beat down the whole match by Laurinaitus, Tensai and his sidekick (forgot his name) then all of a sudden he will AA them all and make Johnny quit. Same old story.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't believe some of you actually thought Cena was taking time off. We already went through this shit with The Nexus in 2010. Cena, whether we wants to or not, isn't taking a break from WWE unless his ass is injured and he's forced to take a leave. His constant presence on Raw every week is in the same boat as why he's still the same stale babyface most of us hate - Vince McMahon is both too greedy and dickless to do anything different.

The entire point of Cena overcoming the odds against Lesnar? To compinsate for losing to The Rock last month. Now Brock's pulling a Rock and will only be seen part-time for the rest of the year, and Cena is still the face of the company. Business as usual.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I've said it before, but WWE's writers must go out of their way to make one of the most insufferable characters I have seen in a long time. It especially shined in during the beginning of the feud with the Rock when he contradicted himself every time he was given a mic. His character is an abomination, so much so that they must be doing it on purpose. They just have to be.

God forbid he actually take something seriously (Lesnar and getting injured). No, that would actually sell his opponent and the storyline. We couldn't have that, no could we. They keep momentarily using Cena with serious storylines: Nexus, The Rock, Lesnar, just to name a few more recent ones, and then they eventually turn around negate everything that happened and go about as if nothing really mattered. It is infuriating. And here I was at least looking forward to him taking some time off... I guess not.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup im done watching this piece of shit for a wwhile. WWE creative have their mind sets on the kids and having john cena being a complete joke. I thought they would tweak his character IF he lost he would completely go insane (Heel) turn on the crowd, stuff like that. But nooooo hes back to be stale and boring. Ill be back watching when Rocks back


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

WWE is very original in the way it teases Cena character change, but it stops there. They'll never turn the guy heel.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ace/Cena better not main event over Punk/Bryan.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't understand why people believe this whole Cena "character development" shit anyway. 
His character is never changing. Hulk Hogan didn't change for over 10 years, Undertaker has been the same for almost 10 years, The Rock & HHH have been pretty much the same for 10 years, very few "top guys" undergo drastic character changes. 

Drastic gimmick changes may happen (ala "Hollywood" Hogan or "The Bionic *******") but for the most part they are the same. When you hear Stone Cold Steve Austin or The Undertaker you know what your going to get, its the same with John Cena. He's annoying, brutally limited in all aspects but he is what he is and they aren't going to change it. I've come to that realization long ago, what can't everyone else?

Let it go, he's not changing. Even if he changed alignments he's still John Cena. They need to focus on developing undercard talent. Cena is what he is, get that through your thick skulls. People act like they are owed a Cena heel turn or something. YOU ARE NOT! I'm sick of Cena, but I'm more sick of people complaining about him. 

And its amazing how some of these same people who want Cena to change wanted Brock Lesnar to play the same character he's been playing since 2002...get off it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> Let it go, he's not changing.


Unfortunately, you are right. I've finally waved the white flag. Super Cena running wild, and he's unstoppable.

We're sadly stuck with crap like the promo below until Cena can no longer get out a wheelchair or actually gives us some time to breathe and retires.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Ahhhh I actually tweeted it that he wasn't going anywere right after he made that announcement. So sad that I was right.

But he's not changing. I've said it for months that he's not changing. You can't turn a guy who's character involves him enjoying fans chant "Let's Go Cena, Cena Sucks". I don't see him ever turning.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

I am much more interested in Cena now. This feud with Johnny is fresh and prevents Cena from being stale.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Dark Kent said:


> Ahhhh I actually tweeted it that he wasn't going anywere right after he made that announcement.


Either Cena was working the crowd (likely) or he legitimately thought it was worse than it was (also likely). He can't diagnose himself, he made those comments before tests were run. 

Also this match with Big Johnny is a way of resting Cena. He won't have to do too much in that match and the likelihood of serious injury is minimal. Its all about having him on the show. 

Surely they wouldn't have a PPV highlighted by CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan without another major player in a major match. Randy is up in the air and Sheamus is probably getting Del Rio, they need to save Lesnar's appearances and there's slim pickings after that. So it makes sense to give Cena a cupcake opponent just to get him on the card.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm really starting to lose my patience with Cena. If it's true that he tried to screw Brock over Sunday night then I honestly wish he would just go away already.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

From twitter last night after he said that he's just a bit sore but not going anywhere:

"Is it wrong to hope that Cena breaks his leg Psycho Sid style?"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Edgehead 26 said:


> I am much more interested in Cena now. This feud with Johnny is fresh and prevents Cena from being stale.


"Prevents Cena from being stale"? You're kidding, right? This is some more stupid "underdog" storyline where the big bad evil boss is screwing him over and it'll end like any other Cena storyline has for the last 7 years: with him overcoming the odds. Johnny Ace will hire Tensai, Lesnar, ten bribed referees and they are all unable to stop John "Superman" Cena who fights with a broken arm and probably a (kayfabe) broken neck halfway through the match.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Lol so Cena lost the biggest match of his life and nothing happens?*

Same old john cena?
he lost to the rock, he said it was his biggest match in his life and he had to win it. no consequences? What happened ? Did cena ever do something:s


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh and the speech on Sunday was just to get a pop off the crowd and get them feeling sorry for him It worked, but he lied.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Lol so Cena lost the biggest match of his life and nothing happens?*

What should he do? Whine about his loss? No Cena just shrug it off and got right back to business.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

The whole going away thing definitly dident make sence he has a match at over the limit now. Plus hes not going away hes forced out by the beating he got on raw to his arm.


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

*John Cena hate*

I'm eager to find out why John Cena is so hated by the majoirty of the WWE universe, i dont know whether it is because he is successful, or maybe because people love to hate the good guy, but for the last 10 years he's busted his arse day and night for that company, doing everything he can to help it, hell, he even lost to The Rock at WM28 cause thats what the people wanted, he got F-5'd the night after on MNR because thats what the people wanted. 

Not to mention the amount of charity work he does and he's made over 250 dreams come true on the make a wish foundation, not to mention being a genuinly nice guy.

Don't get me wrong i think he was great as a heel back in the day but do people hate him that much just because they want him to be a heel again?!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Lol so Cena lost the biggest match of his life and nothing happens?*



RevolverSnake said:


> What should he do? Whine about his loss? No Cena just shrug it off and got right back to business.


No, but he should have been booked as if it had an effect on him. Now it seems like he took his loss to the Rock the same way he'd take a loss to anybody else.


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Lol so Cena lost the biggest match of his life and nothing happens?*



SummerLove said:


> No, but he should have been booked as if it had an effect on him. Now it seems like he took his loss to the Rock the same way he'd take a loss to anybody else.


what do you want him to do shit in his pants. he lost his confidence and was scared of brock what more should he have done in 3 weeks.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Lol so Cena lost the biggest match of his life and nothing happens?*

lol as if rock is sooo much better than anybody else on the roster.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: John Cena hate*



RobinJefferson said:


> I'm eager to find out why John Cena is so hated by the majoirty of the WWE universe, i dont know whether it is because he is successful, or maybe because people love to hate the good guy, but for the last 10 years he's busted his arse day and night for that company, doing everything he can to help it, hell, he even lost to The Rock at WM28 cause thats what the people wanted, he got F-5'd the night after on MNR because thats what the people wanted.
> 
> Not to mention the amount of charity work he does and he's made over 250 dreams come true on the make a wish foundation, not to mention being a genuinly nice guy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong i think he was great as a heel back in the day but do people hate him that much just because they want him to be a heel again?!


Cena goes out of his way to destroy the credibility of pretty much everyone he feuds against. That's getting to be a strike against this "genuinely nice guy" opinion that gets floated around by people who don't actually know him. Doing a bunch of charity work is a good THING but it doesn't inherently make someone a nice GUY. 

People hate Cena because he doesn't change. At the end of every feud, he goes back to being exactly the same as he was prior to it. There are only so many corny jokes, hypocritical comments, and instances of Super Cena that most people can take.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena hate*



RobinJefferson said:


> I'm eager to find out why John Cena is so hated by the majoirty of the WWE universe, i dont know whether it is because he is successful, or maybe because people love to hate the good guy, but for the last 10 years he's busted his arse day and night for that company, doing everything he can to help it, hell, he even lost to The Rock at WM28 cause thats what the people wanted, he got F-5'd the night after on MNR because thats what the people wanted.
> 
> Not to mention the amount of charity work he does and he's made over 250 dreams come true on the make a wish foundation, not to mention being a genuinly nice guy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong i think he was great as a heel back in the day but do people hate him that much just because they want him to be a heel again?!


Thread got merged while I was posting, so here you have my reasons for hating Cena.



> It's hard to not see why he's so hated. In 2006, he was hated because he was booked to win way too much. I'm not on that bandwagon but now in 2012, he's STALE beyond words. I'll break it down in bullet-point form for you. (using asterisks because it's easier instead)
> 
> * He sucks at selling a moment. Like against Kane when he attacked him with the steel steps. "WE GONNA PARTTTTTYYYYY IN HERE!!" while he's attacking the guy that put his friend (Zack Ryder) in a wheelchair. And similarly, he beat Brock Lesnar after an intense match but post-match smiles and says he's fine. Or what about Wrestlemania 27? He got screwed out of the title by The Rock and come out the next night smiling. Or WM28 last month. He says "he can't lose the match", then loses. And what does he do? Plays that "I'm a man" card and says "I'll accept defeat" like a boring douche.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Lol so Cena lost the biggest match of his life and nothing happens?*



RevolverSnake said:


> lol as if rock is sooo much better than anybody else on the roster.


Well when you have him beat the biggest star on the roster that's what you imply.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Lol so Cena lost the biggest match of his life and nothing happens?*

Didn't he lose his confidence? Wasn't that the point of Edge's motivational speech? Do you watch the shows?


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

"The feud didn't go the way I wanted it to and predicted it to go! So therefore it is boring and predictable!"

Something fundamentally wrong with what you guys are saying :/. Personally Cena has won me over. His mic work with Johnny on RAW was actually really good, and he's been stellar throughout the Rock feud too (apart from not selling promo's very well, but he's improved a ton since then with his selling.) Face it guys, when you thought Cena was leaving you all said "like him or not, WWE will be less interesting without Cena". 

He's the #1 guy right now, I dont always support him (kayfabe, respect the hell outta the guy irl) but he's WWE's best worker.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Like I said, The Cena promo after the 20 minutes beatdown was just another desperate attempt from WWE to get him sympathy because he's not going to take a break and all this BS he said, just another lame "you need to respect Cena" manipulation and naive marks actually bought it. It's not "they're not turning him heel", HE doesn't want to turn, the guy doesn't care about the product, do you really think he's going to take a pay cut from his biggest drawing power, the kids merchandise? lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Like I said, The Cena promo after the 20 minutes beatdown was just another desperate attempt from WWE to get him sympathy because he's not going to take a break and all this BS he said, just another lame "you need to respect Cena" manipulation and naive marks actually bought it. It's not "they're not turning him heel", HE doesn't want to turn, the guy doesn't care about the product, do you really think he's going to take a pay cut from his biggest drawing power, the kids merchandise? lol.


Do you spend most of the day bashing Cena?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Lol so Cena lost the biggest match of his life and nothing happens?*



Sois Calme said:


> Didn't he lose his confidence? Wasn't that the point of Edge's motivational speech? Do you watch the shows?


Yes, and a week later he beats Lesnar in typical Super Cena fashion only to move into a feud with Johnny Ace of all people where he smiles about his fake "broken arm" and says "he loves doing it". We've seen it a million times. They tease some change then he "rises above hate" and beats the evil bad guys, Superman style.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Since, or hell, going into WM people have disscussed Cena's character finally developing, finally being somewhat fresh. Last week on Raw with Edge telling Cena to "Wake Up!", and then Cena looking generally scared of Lesnar, the bad guy, when was the last time we saw that?
> 
> Then at Extreme Rules, Cena nearly gets murdered but barely just manages to win with the help of a steel chain. He grabs the mic and says he's going to be gone for awhile, to possibly take some time off, then comeback, revamped and possibly with a little, just a little character change.
> 
> ...


Or maybe they're saving the rematch for the nearest Big 4 :Cornette

I mean it's kind of obvious...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: John Cena hate*



RobinJefferson said:


> I'm eager to find out why John Cena is so hated by the majoirty of the WWE universe, i dont know whether it is because he is successful, or maybe because people love to hate the good guy, but for the last 10 years he's busted his arse day and night for that company, doing everything he can to help it, hell, he even lost to The Rock at WM28 cause thats what the people wanted, he got F-5'd the night after on MNR because thats what the people wanted.
> 
> Not to mention the amount of charity work he does and he's made over 250 dreams come true on the make a wish foundation, not to mention being a genuinly nice guy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong i think he was great as a heel back in the day but do people hate him that much just because they want him to be a heel again?!


No. They don't hate him due to jealousy or because he's a "babyface". They hate him because he's been the same freaking character since 2005. They hate him because his outdated, stale, goody-two shoes character doesn't work for 2012. They hate him because he buries potentially good storylines whether he means to or not(Nexus, Rock, Lesnar). They hate him because unlike the true greats he fails to evolve. They hate him because he and his out-of-ring accomplishments has been forced down everyone's throats and they're fed up with it already.

Who cares about his Make of Wish stuff? What does that have to do with the product and being entertained by it?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Nah. The Cena/Brock program is over.

HHH is up next. Then Orton or CM Punk (Punk without the title)

Then Taker or The Rock.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> Good job WWE, good job, you had something here with Lesnar and Cena, you had big money, and its all but faded away now.


TBH feud will draw even more money if its a longer time between bouts. Imagine that instead of waiting an year after Wrestlemania, Austin fought Rock on the next PPV. It would've been too much too soon. Same goes here, Cena and Lesnar fought at a "smaller" PPV, match was money every way you look at it. Why waste a rematch for another random PPV like OTL that comes 20 days after their fight when they can tease and feud for a longer time and fight on a big stage like Summerslam or Survivor Series. Instead of having X amount of buys for OTL why not have the big PPV in mind, a proper build up, time that passed in between and make the OTL X buys 5 times bigger at SS fe.


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

What the fuck is there left for this phony to do in his career? He's beaten every god damn mega-star there is availiable in this industry except from The Rock and Undertaker but we all know that he's getting his win back against The Rock at Wrestlemania 29 with the way things are going (though he'll of course lose to Undertaker, only because its Wrestlemania).

Now he's back to his goofy fruity pebble character where he's once again booked as an underdog that overcomes the odds except what fucking odds are there? When you've beaten nearly every mega star in this industry for the last 7 years, it's gotten to a point where putting Cena against anybody in this pathetic roster is not belivable since he's so far above everybody else.

But of course now they're rehashing the entire Cena/Bischoff feud that happened seven years ago, with Cena/Ace now as our main event with Vince expecting this shit to still work.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Nah. The Cena/Brock program is over


Then why did HHH (and John Laurinitus IIRC) make a point of repeatedly mentioning Lesnar's rematch against Cena?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Then why did HHH (and John Laurinitus IIRC) make a point of repeatedly mentioning Lesnar's rematch against Cena?


HHH said it once. I don't think Johnny said it at all. He (HHH) was just making a point of wanting Brock to stay so he could see matches. Just normal talk.

The baby face got his big win, there is no need to see the match again.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Unstoppable Super-Cena going over Fat mid-carder from 2001 using 3 moves of doom. 

Its over.


----------



## sammoran14 (Apr 1, 2012)

roadkill_ said:


> Unstoppable Super-Cena going over Fat mid-carder from 2001 using 3 moves of doom.
> 
> Its over.


This.


----------



## dh144498 (Apr 2, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


>


so butthurt about Cena. :cool2


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Lol so Cena lost the biggest match of his life and nothing happens?*



RevolverSnake said:


> lol as if rock is sooo much better than anybody else on the roster.


He is...

Cena is gonna be the same goof,corny,boring piece of crap that he has always been,im here,i love you,please love me etc etc


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Time for people to accept Cena for what he is or stop watching for good because the only way WWE tries to really change toe formula they have with him is if they start losing say 300 Million dollars a year and are on the verge of going out of business.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

dh144498 said:


> so butthurt about Cena. :cool2


Telling the truth is not being "butthurt". Tell me, isn't that how Cena's feuds always tend to end?

And The Hardcore Show: You were right all along. I'm officially losing hope in Cena ever changing his character. This goof is destined to remain the same ol' shit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

enjoy your 2009 wwe school assembly style crowds.

WWE is in for a rocky 6 months. They can't keep going on like this.

The numbers will tumble down.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

God bless TUMBLR


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Choke2Death said:


> Telling the truth is not being "butthurt". Tell me, isn't that how Cena's feuds always tend to end?
> 
> And The Hardcore Show: You were right all along. I'm officially losing hope in Cena ever changing his character. This goof is destined to remain the same ol' shit.


Reason why? He's a company man. WWE tells him to jump of a bridge he say how high. Hogan was know to be a BS polliticker but right or wrong he stood up for what he believe was right. Austin walked out of WWE when they had him job to Lesnar in match that should be saved for Summerslam or Wrestlemania where Austin jobbing would have been a big moment for Lesnar.

John Cena is not the type of guy I feel that stick to his guns when certain angles should turn out one way he just goes with what his boss tells him to do no matter if it is the right or wrong thing for what he is involved with.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

ive never been so down on cena character as i am after last night...after all the teasing of a character change from losing to the rock at wrestlemania , losing to tensuck, edge "waking him up", him bringing out the chain again, ....and then he goes over lesnar clean ! 

even worse he teases hes leaving opening up a potential character change for when he comes back, but instead hes back the next fucking night and is now in a feud with johnny ace with no build ,no logic, and really no interest..

cena has never ever felt so stale as he does now. what makes it even worse, is how wwe teases like their going to change his character only to laugh at us that they fooled us when hes back to the same no-selling, overcoming the odds, smiling at everything superman....i just cant take cena anymore . i really cant.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Cena kiled Brock's momentum at ER. That is all.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

The only reason this is happening or should I say not happening is so HHH can feud with Lesnar. 
I bet there was a huge storyline for Lesnar that got thrown out the window when HHH decided he wanted to go over Lesnar.

If they have a match just wait and see how much stronger than Cena HHH will look against Lesnar. What a cunt.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Everything in the OP is on point.

FUCK YOU CENA, FUCK YOU WWE, FUCK THIS CRAP!

Im off to watch some old DVDs ......


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> The only reason this is happening or should I say not happening is so HHH can feud with Lesnar.
> I bet there was a huge storyline for Lesnar that got thrown out the window when HHH decided he wanted to go over Lesnar.
> 
> If they have a match just wait and see how much stronger than Cena HHH will look against Lesnar. What a cunt.


I was waiting for an 'ITS ALL HHH'S FAULT DURRRR' post lol.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> The only reason this is happening or should I say not happening is so HHH can feud with Lesnar.
> I bet there was a huge storyline for Lesnar that got thrown out the window when HHH decided he wanted to go over Lesnar.
> 
> If they have a match just wait and see how much stronger than Cena HHH will look against Lesnar. What a cunt.


On the contrary, I'm beginning to think Cena is a bigger politicking moron than HHH and Hogan combined, in light of recent events. I actually hope I'm wrong...


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

ThePhenomRises said:


> On the contrary, I'm beginning to think Cena is a bigger politicking moron than HHH and Hogan combined, in light of recent events. I actually hope I'm wrong...


No everything you see Cena doing is because it was Vince's idea & Cena went along with it. You get the feeling he does pretty much what Vince tells him to do.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Once again, they pressed the reset button with Cena. Lesnar was supposed to be a big feud for Cena, Vince wanted to protect Cena, pressed the reset button and now we're right back to square one (goofy, smiley, and corny Cena). Now we're back to meaningless monthly opponents for John.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Time for people to accept Cena for what he is or stop watching for good


This is it. This is the reality I already accepted months and months ago. Cena is NOT changing. AT ALL. There may be flashes, there may be teases, but no matter what, it's always going to roll around right back to the exact same thing we've gotten since 2005. The sooner people come to terms with it, the better off they'll be. Hell, Cena's FAR less infuriating to me, and I even enjoy him at times. Only time I've really been mad this year is when his filler feud with Kane main evented Elimination Chamber and he completely no-sold EVERYTHING after he won. But that's not even a problem with his character, that's an issue with him.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> .


I'm glad you like the same old shit photo


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

-Extra- said:


> I'm glad you like the same old shit photo


It fits Cena to a tee sadly I can't wait until Cena is 38, 39 years old doing the same stuff he doing now because he will.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I was surprised at Cena saying he'll be taking time off at Extreme Rules, but I had a feeling he didn't mean it, especially since they advertised him being on RAW in that segment with Laurinaitis multiple times during the show last night. 

Now, we're back to square one with him, and I really don't care. Time to accept it and move on.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> This is literally the fifth or sixth time in the last _three years_ in which they have heavily teased--in fact, no, in most cases, they have coldbloodedly stated as a matter of fact--that Cena would be taking time off, go on the injured reserve list, be "fired," go on sabbatical, undergo some kind of character change, something--and in each and every single case he does not miss a single episode of Raw. Chokeslammed through a spotlight by Big Show? He walks out in the final seconds of the show. Fired at the climax of a nearly six-month-long storyline? Give a heartfelt speech about where you go from here one hour, interfere and save the day again the next. Tell the audience that you'll be going away for a while on pay-per-view? Show up in a sling to close out Raw the next night. And in each and every single instance it's WWE and Vince McMahon choosing to keep Cena around on every-single-Raw-forever rather than meaningfully advance an angle for the long run. It's like they intentionally utilize Cena's crushing staleness and oxygen-consuming presence to tease a whole huge swath of their audience with the very premise of Cena missing, oh, I don't know, let's say three entire episodes of Raw in a row, and in each and every case, he shows up before the conclusion of the first Raw, rising above hate, overcoming the odds and making a bunch of lame jokes.


*stands up and applauds*

YES!!!!!!!

Thank you for putting into words what people ignored me over, i kept saying Cena NEVER develops his fucking character one bit, they drag out Edge Piper etc and it GOES NOWHERE it ends with Cena doing the EXACT SAME SHIT...being all happy smiling making jokes, shrugging off the beating. My god are people THAT blind to not see that Cena will never change he's not motivated enough to


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

ThePhenomRises said:


> On the contrary, I'm beginning to think Cena is a bigger politicking moron than HHH and Hogan combined, in light of recent events. I actually hope I'm wrong...




Ok so we are now going the triple h route by using the excuse that the only reason Cena wins is because of politking right? Ok so Cena gets his ass handed to him almost every Raw, lost to CM Punk, lost to the Miz at Wrestlemania 27, lost to an unover Lord Tensei, lost to the Rock at Wrestlemania, gets beaten within an inch of his life and had to resort to a chain and an AA off the steps to beat Lesnar. Please Cena's the last guy on the roster to try to accused of politiking. Cena's done more jobs in his career than Hogan, Austin, Undertaker, Triple H and Rock put together. I understand not liking Cena for how he is, but don't rewrite hisor


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

bigdog40 said:


> Ok so we are now going the triple h route by using the excuse that the only reason Cena wins is because of politking right? Ok so Cena gets his ass handed to him almost every Raw, lost to CM Punk, lost to the Miz at Wrestlemania 27, lost to an unover Lord Tensei, lost to the Rock at Wrestlemania, gets beaten within an inch of his life and had to resort to a chain and an AA off the steps to beat Lesnar. Please Cena's the last guy on the roster to try to accused of politiking. Cena's done more jobs in his career than Hogan, Austin, Undertaker, Triple H and Rock put together. I understand not liking Cena for how he is, but don't rewrite hisor


Cena only does what Vince tells him. If Vince said you are going to wear a tutu next week and dance around like a fool he would do it. If Vince told Cena you are turning heel next week he would do it. Guys like Hogan & Austin good or bad would try to get Vince to explain why he wants them to do those things but Cena comes off as a guy that automatically does what Vince tells him no questions asked.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I've completely given up hope of Cancena ever changing now, he'll continue to be the same stale, boring, cringey, one trick pony character until the day he retires.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena is stale and will always be. He wont turn heel so he will forever be like he is


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I honestly think that people don't know what they want with Cena. Most people quickly generalize and scream "heel turn" when that is the last thing WWE needs as his benefits as a babyface outweighs his benefits as a heel. Not to mention the fact that Cena will get the same 50/50 to 60/40 reactions and get booked the same way he got booked as a face.

There isn't anyone on the roster who is at the level of Cena and can generate a big match feel like Cena can. Cena main evented the two biggest Manias in history and if Extreme Rules pops a big buyrate then Cena (whether true or not) can lay claim to being apart of that as well. Until they find someone who can legitimately take Cena's spot, in both the kayfabe and non-kayfabe capacity, his character is there to stay as is.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Reason why? He's a company man. WWE tells him to jump of a bridge he say how high. Hogan was know to be a BS polliticker but right or wrong he stood up for what he believe was right. Austin walked out of WWE when they had him job to Lesnar in match that should be saved for Summerslam or Wrestlemania where Austin jobbing would have been a big moment for Lesnar.
> 
> John Cena is not the type of guy I feel that stick to his guns when certain angles should turn out one way he just goes with what his boss tells him to do no matter if it is the right or wrong thing for what he is involved with.


Unfortunately, Cena is a yes-man of the highest degree, it seems. He also looks to be comfortable ever since Vince has told him how to deal with the boos and that's what he's destined to do all his career. Very sad.

Also, I don't think Cena is the angel they make him out to be. He probably wears knee-pads all the time to save his knees from the pressure every time he gets down to kiss Vince's ass or to give Vince a blowjob. Hell, the thought of it all gives me some NASTY images of Cena being such a disgusting individual. The crap about him not being a politician is hard to believe now more. He gets pushed WAY too much to not be blowing Vince backstage. Hell, I've heard stories of them always being around each other backstage. And then he tries to rebel against Vince and "the establishment" on-screen like anybody can buy that bullshit. Everything CM Punk said last summer had some truth to it. Cena is likely a politician and a huge ass kisser. He's been a suck-up ever since he turned face back in 2004, so yeah I'm not surprised at all that his ass kissing skills are at the level Punk claims "Dwayne's" to be. I'm looking forward in horror towards the day Cena surpasses Ric Flair's # of title reigns.

And before some Cena defender attacks me by bringing up the handful of times Cena has lost, let me just take you back to 2005-2007. Under those three years, Cena was champion between 8-10 months on each of them, that makes it 2 years and almost a half out of three. If he had won every single time up until today, it would just gotten beyond ridiculous. I still believe the main reason he lost at One Night Stand, Money in the Bank and WM28 is because they were scared fans would start some shit and their ideal booking would have been another Cena victory. Every time he looks human, they do their best to resurrect Super-Cena. Happened last year during the end of the Miz feud and happened yesterday after the Rock defeated him and he beat Lesnar in Superman style.

I was a Cena defender for a LONG time but Super Cena has finally made a passionate fan like myself utter the words "I Quit" after fighting back. His immortal STF is hard to resist.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Matt_Yoda said:


> I honestly think that people don't know what they want with Cena. Most people quickly generalize and scream "heel turn" when that is the last thing WWE needs as his benefits as a babyface outweighs his benefits as a heel. Not to mention the fact that Cena will get the same 50/50 to 60/40 reactions and get booked the same way he got booked as a face.
> 
> There isn't anyone on the roster who is at the level of Cena and can generate a big match feel like Cena can. Cena main evented the two biggest Manias in history and if Extreme Rules pops a big buyrate then Cena (whether true or not) can lay claim to being apart of that as well. Until they find someone who can legitimately take Cena's spot, in both the kayfabe and non-kayfabe capacity, his character is there to stay as is.




Exactly, people don't know what they want as far as Cena's character goes.....HE'S THE BIGGEST STAR IN THE COMPANY. I wish people who just wait to see if Cena would change, but instead of bitching and whining about wanting him to change right now, he will change when the WWE WANTS him to change If the fans want Cena to change so much, don't react to him when he comes out, change the channel when he's on. Don't post about him, act like he's non-existant. He's only on Raw 10 to 15 minutes in a two hr and 5 minute show. This booing and bashing Cena will NOT make a change.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena worships Vince.. I remember seeing an Interview a while ago where Cena talks about Vince, he literally worships the ground he walks on. If Vince tells Cena to do something he _will_ do it because "it's good for business" no matter how stupid it is, he just gives off that vibe.

Cena is the ultimate corporate tool. He has enough backstage power to demand some kind of character change and yet he doesn't bother? _Any_ change to his character would really benefit him in the long term. 

I don't even know how anyone can defend this guy anymore. I have seen guys in the IWC defend Cena no matter what and I find myself wondering why? After last night he deserves all the hate he gets. I use to defend Cena a couple months ago, but now I just give up on him.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

bigdog40 said:


> Exactly, people don't know what they want as far as Cena's character goes.....HE'S THE BIGGEST STAR IN THE COMPANY. I wish people who just wait to see if Cena would change, but instead of bitching and whining about wanting him to change right now, he will change when the WWE WANTS him to change If the fans want Cena to change so much, don't react to him when he comes out, change the channel when he's on. Don't post about him, act like he's non-existant. He's only on Raw 10 to 15 minutes in a two hr and 5 minute show. This booing and bashing Cena will NOT make a change.


As as kids & women love him nothing will change Cena that is his job to entertain them & only them. You liking Cena or not does not matter because he is not there to entertain you.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> As as kids & women love him nothing will change Cena that is his job to entertain them & only them. You liking Cena or not does not matter because he is not there to entertain you.


Cena isn't changing his character because too many kids idolize Cena and he can't afford to shatter their dreams. Plus Make a Wish Foundation. Cena wants to be a role model first, a interesting wrestling character later.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

thelegendkiller said:


> Cena isn't changing his character because too many kids idolize Cena and he can't afford to shatter their dreams. Plus Make a Wish Foundation. Cena wants to be a role model first, a interesting wrestling character later.


He only wants that money first and foremost. If he actually cared about that "role model" crap, he would not bother bringing up Make-a-Wish or the military troops in attempt to defend his shitty character and as excuse to not turn. It was only done for a sympathy pop and he will continue to do it this way, I just hope fans don't join his side because that will signal the death of WWE ever being entertaining again. (unless it's The Rock or somebody doing some shit)

And Hulk Hogan was idolized by plenty of kids too and he turned. What's your point?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

thelegendkiller said:


> Cena isn't changing his character because too many kids idolize Cena and he can't afford to shatter their dreams. Plus Make a Wish Foundation. Cena wants to be a role model first, a interesting wrestling character later.


I find it funny that no one else in WWE history ever thought that way. I understand that Cena wants to be a role model but you don't sacafice your day job to do that.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I find it funny that no one else in WWE history ever thought that way. I understand that Cena wants to be a role model but you don't sacafice your day job to do that.


I agree. I am not defending him, but may be the kids genuinely touch Cena's life to the point that he doesn't care about his job more than being a inspiration to them.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena doesn't have mass appeal.
Something that Hogan, Rock, Steve Austin etc had. Men, women, kids, teens.. loved them. 

Only children and women love Cena.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone else get a vibe like this is The Fingerpoke part II? That signaled the NWO was back to business as usual, just like Cena. I can't help but get a similar feeling.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Cena doesn't have mass appeal.
> Something that Hogan, Rock, Steve Austin etc had. Men, women, kids, teens.. loved them.
> 
> Only children and women love Cena.


The only people that think Cena has no adult male fans (that aren't overweight, or virgins, or living with their parents or what have you) have clearly never been to a WWE event.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> The only people that think Cena has no adult male fans (that aren't overweight, or virgins, or living with their parents or what have you) have clearly never been to a WWE event.


The overweight argument can be killed by how their appearance is, but how would you be sure about the rest? Lol.

I can't believe any adult male would seriously wear those fruit color t-shirts.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> The overweight argument can be killed by how their appearance is, but how would you be sure about the rest? Lol.
> 
> I can't believe any adult male would seriously wear those fruit color t-shirts.


I can't blame the adult males that have kids who like Cena wearing it with them. However the ones that are all alone in the crowd wearing full Cena gear always strike me as sad pathetic losers.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> The overweight argument can be killed by how their appearance is, but how would you be sure about the rest? Lol.
> 
> I can't believe any adult male would seriously wear those fruit color t-shirts.


As a fan of Cena's I will say I would never wear any of the fruity T's but that doesn't change the fact that I am a fan, and am not overweight, do not live in my mom's basement, and have a woman


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CMWit said:


> As a fan of Cena's I will say I would never wear any of the fruity T's but that doesn't change the fact that I am a fan, and am not overweight, do not live in my mom's basement, and have a woman


But as I get it, you are not a "it's real to me, dammit" mark, are you? That makes it a bit different. Those are the ones that are made fun of. It's perfectly fine to believe in Cena's abilities but to be an adult male and like him for reasons like "He never gives up and always wins and I love his t-shirts" is definitely asking for the virgin jokes.

Cena is like the human version of a fruit with those colors.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

You know I always get asked why I hate on John Cena, Sunday and Monday are another prime example of why my hatred for him continues to grow.

I've had it. WWE can do the 'SuperCena' bullshit all they want, it's only gonna hurt them in the end as more people are realizing just how ridiculous it is.

Bottomline Cena should've lost that match to Brock and been taken to the back by the refs or officials. Instead not only does he win, he gives a supposedly shoot promo saying he's hurt, he's leaving and kissing the fans ass.

So he managed to not only NO SELL the entire beatdown he JUST had, not only as a result make Lesnar look weak, but lied as well as he was back the next night getting ready for his next feud. I cannot believe I actually felt sorry for him last night, guess I fell right into the bastard's trap. 

What's worse is that he pulled this same shit with Rock. Hyped up the match as the biggest one in his fucking life and how if he lost he would lose everything. So he loses and the next night it's like he lost to some random jobber and wanted to come out and congratulate him. Once again, no sell. That upsets me, dont hype me up or tease something that's not happening, he basically jerked us around.

And before some obsessed Cena fan comes at me with that Make-a-Wish and he's a saint bullshit. Know that I am talking about John Cena THE CHARACTER, I could give to fucks about the real him, I know he's a good guy. He's so good and it makes me sick that sometimes I wanna vomit.

But right now I'm separating the real life from the kayfabe. The real life Cena? Yeah fine, you cant come up with anything against him. Oh, but kayfabe wise? No Cena fan can defend the bullshit we've been exposed to for the past 7 years (yes I feel this Cena crap started in 05 when he first came to Raw)

Fact is his character is stale, a douchebag (sometimes asshole) a hypocrite, a liar and ignores what fans want unless they're either rocking his gear or riding his dick.

I'm sick of people using that argument of "wait and see" you know what? I'm SICK of waiting to see what happens.

Nexus? Wait and see what happens. CM Punk? Wait and see what happens. The Rock? Wait and see what happens. Doesnt embrace the hate? Wait and see what happens. No sells the Mania match? Wait and see what happens. Defeats Lesnar after receiving a brutal beatdown and pops up like it was nothing? Wait and see what happens.

Now John fucking LAURINATIS comes out of this looking stronger against Cena then Brock does and is the one that manages to keep superman down. Now we have a match while Brock has lost momentum and now looks weak against Cena.

Let me guess....I should wait and see what happens? Get the fuck outta here, that line is just as tired as Cena is.

All I want from Cena is two things; for him to look vulnerable and for him to just listen to us, not his fans, but everyone else.

Honestly was it too much to ask for Cena to sell the fucking beatdown after he won. Fuck Cena broke a record by managing to no sell minutes after the shit was over, congrats. No wonder Brock was pissed off, I dont blame him.

But I'm throwing in the towel, Cena's never sold a beatdown and he never will, he'll never stop being Superman, he'll never change and I'm gonna deal with it. Just dont expect me to ever like you again, doubt he cares though.

At the end of the day the only thing that'll change about Cena is his shirts....nothing else.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> You know I always get asked why I hate on John Cena, Sunday and Monday are another prime example of why my hatred for him continues to grow.
> 
> I've had it. WWE can do the 'SuperCena' bullshit all they want, it's only gonna hurt them in the end as more people are realizing just how ridiculous it is.
> 
> ...


Damn. True shit.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

WWE have quite possibly fucked up the last chance they're going to get. They'll look back on this period of time one day and curse themselves for not taking opportunities when they had them.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

now that cena will be going away for a little bit we know its only going to be a couple months like someone else said they get to press his reset button to make it seem like where gettin a fresh cena.hes gona comeback as the same old pile of shit cena aint gona change ever infact any little kinda of mood swing he gets ppl take it as a change yea right


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

and that's why the stock keeps going LOWEr and LOWER


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

thesukh03 said:


> What the fuck is there left for this phony to do in his career? He's beaten every god damn mega-star there is availiable in this industry except from The Rock and Undertaker but we all know that he's getting his win back against The Rock at Wrestlemania 29 with the way things are going (though he'll of course lose to Undertaker, only because its Wrestlemania).


 Technically, he has beaten Undertaker. It was in 2003 but he was heel so not sure if WWE wants to count that...


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

I like to see him like that. I mean, even Johnny ace trashed Cena.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> The overweight argument can be killed by how their appearance is, but how would you be sure about the rest? Lol.
> 
> I can't believe any adult male would seriously wear those fruit color t-shirts.


Average to above average looking men that are in shape and had company, and I definitely saw one with a girl. These men were in the RAH t-shirt era though, no fruity-pebbleness needed.

And to be fair, I did see that overweight basement dweller fan too, who was in full Cena gear from red shirt to jorts to spinner championship and completely on his own.

Anyway, character development. Lesnar really did fuck him up in the ring and part of me was hoping the injury wouldn't be severe, but severe enough to warrant a week or two off. Guess it didn't happen and we're getting Cena vs Mr 5-Packs-A-Day


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

its not just the character development i have a problem with when it comes to cena or his lack thereof...but also why does he have to be in every fucking main storyline ? hes either holding the wwe championship or when hes not holding it like the past 6 months , he still main events the ppvs like he did with rock (twice), kane,and lesnar 

when you combine the fact that every major storyline in wwe is with cena , together with how stale his character is , its just a total disaster and a huge bore to watch . 

either de-emphasise the guy like they did with orton, or if vince is too scared to push anybody else at the top , at least change up the stupid ass stale cena character because together i want to rip my eyes out and/or change the channel


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> but also why does he have to be in every fucking main storyline ? hes either holding the wwe championship or when hes not holding it like the past 6 months , he still main events the ppvs like he did with rock (twice), kane,and lesnar


Cena is the main focus of the program because his name value is still higher than anyone they have on the roster. It's all about dollars and nothing else. Notice they had absolutely no problem whatsoever jobbing out Cena to The Rock.

Cena is their cash cow, and quite frankly he's really the only thing keeping this shit show afloat. The WWE is fully aware of that fact they are NOT going to turn him heel and jeopardize it.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't give a fuck tbh. I'm more interested in seeing what Johnny Ace can do in 2012 over Cena kicking his ass. I can never get behind Cena in a match. Ever. He simply wins too much and is always the focal point. 

Punk/Bryan should main event this PPV, but of course Cena needs to be the main event. AGAIN. Even in that awful Kane storyline, he was closing PPVs. It's a joke. The WWE Title only matters when he's fighting for it.

And why do WWE keep saying he's leaving when he comes back the next week? Whats that all about. It's happened like 3 times in the past year. Once when he got fired in Nexus, second when Punk beat him at MITB, then last sunday he was talking about taking a vacation and he's out the next night smiling with the biggest trollface ever. WHAT THE FUCK WWE.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Cena worships Vince.. I remember seeing an Interview a while ago where Cena talks about Vince, he literally worships the ground he walks on. If Vince tells Cena to do something he _will_ do it because "it's good for business" no matter how stupid it is, he just gives off that vibe.
> 
> Cena is the ultimate corporate tool. He has enough backstage power to demand some kind of character change and yet he doesn't bother? _Any_ change to his character would really benefit him in the long term.
> 
> I don't even know how anyone can defend this guy anymore. I have seen guys in the IWC defend Cena no matter what and I find myself wondering why? After last night he deserves all the hate he gets. I use to defend Cena a couple months ago, but now I just give up on him.





You want me to let you in a little secret? Every top WWE wrestler in history has kissed Vince's ass. Everything in the WWE goes through Vince. Even the wrestler's that have assets control with their character, has to answer to Vince.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kentonbomb said:


> I don't give a fuck tbh. I'm more interested in seeing what Johnny Ace can do in 2012 over Cena kicking his ass. I can never get behind Cena in a match. Ever. He simply wins too much and is always the focal point.
> 
> Punk/Bryan should main event this PPV, but of course Cena needs to be the main event. AGAIN. Even in that awful Kane storyline, he was closing PPVs. It's a joke. The WWE Title only matters when he's fighting for it.
> 
> And why do WWE keep saying he's leaving when he comes back the next week? Whats that all about. It's happened like 3 times in the past year. Once when he got fired in Nexus, second when Punk beat him at MITB, then last sunday he was talking about taking a vacation and he's out the next night smiling with the biggest trollface ever. WHAT THE FUCK WWE.


 The sad thing is that these feuds had the potential to be one of the best or lead to exciting things but no, every thing stays the same after a feud finishes. The Nexus feud had all the potential in the world but it resulted in Cena destroying the stable all by himself then there was the Kane feud which was interested but then it resulted in Cena beating Kane and afterwards, it was the same Cena; winning comfortably and smiling again acting like nothing happened to his friend Zack. After it was the Rock match, where Cena said this match was everything to him but he loses and nothing changes again. Still the same result. And finally, he beats Lesnar in a typical SuperCena fashion. I can't take Lesnar seriously now knowing that he lost in his very first match since 2004. To make matters worse, Lesnar is apprantly in bad terms with WWE because of Cena's promo after the match. 5 million, well spend, WWE. All these feuds/storylines had the potential to be great and lead to good things but WWE dropped the ball...


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> The sad thing is that these feuds had the potential to be one of the best or lead to exciting things but no, every thing stays the same after a feud finishes. The Nexus feud had all the potential in the world but it resulted in Cena destroying the stable all by himself then there was the Kane feud which was interested but then it resulted in Cena beating Kane and afterwards, it was the same Cena; winning comfortably and smiling again acting like nothing happened to his friend Zack. After it was the Rock match, where Cena said this match was everything to him but he loses and nothing changes again. Still the same result. And finally, he beats Lesnar in a typical SuperCena fashion. I can't take Lesnar seriously now knowing that he lost in his very first match since 2004. To make matters worse, Lesnar is apprantly in bad terms with WWE because of Cena's promo after the match. 5 million, well spend, WWE. All these feuds/storylines had the potential to be great and lead to good things but WWE dropped the ball...


That made no sense to build it up like Cena had nothing if he lost to The Rock. He should have started kicking ass and getting an edge. Then maybe we could have got Rock vs Cena 2 with Cena as the heel this time. 

I mean, if Lesnar was coming back, why not just turn Cena heel and rely on Lesnar, Punk and Orton as the top faces? And they could easily turn Daniel Bryan face since he's immensely popular now, and they also have Sheamus aswell. It makes no sense. They won't take ANY risks with Cena whatsoever. It's getting old as fuck.

Just wait till he squashes Tensai.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kentonbomb said:


> That made no sense to build it up like Cena had nothing if he lost to The Rock. He should have started kicking ass and getting an edge. Then maybe we could have got Rock vs Cena 2 with Cena as the heel this time.
> 
> I mean, if Lesnar was coming back, why not just turn Cena heel and rely on Lesnar, Punk and Orton as the top faces? And they could easily turn Daniel Bryan face since he's immensely popular now, and they also have Sheamus aswell. It makes no sense. They won't take ANY risks with Cena whatsoever. It's getting old as fuck.
> 
> Just wait till he squashes Tensai.


 I think heel turn does have it's downsides as well. E.g. how will Cena dominant matches? His moveset isn't impressive for an heel. Look at his match with Rock where he played the heel but he wasn't that good. A heel turn might make Cena even more boring in the ring due to his moveset. 

I just want a gimmick change or a new aggressive side to his character.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Cena is the main focus of the program because his name value is still higher than anyone they have on the roster. It's all about dollars and nothing else. Notice they had absolutely no problem whatsoever jobbing out Cena to The Rock.
> 
> Cena is their cash cow, and quite frankly he's really the only thing keeping this shit show afloat. The WWE is fully aware of that fact they are NOT going to turn him heel and jeopardize it.


first of all , if they dont give another wrestler on their roster a chance to be the top guy then how do you expect them to become a cash cow ? if wwe would push certain guys as top guys then perhaps their name value and stature would go up to levels of where cena is . thats not going to happen with cena hogging the spotlight of every show and main eventing every ppv even when hes not the champion..

with that being said, even rock and austin had times where they took time off, were de-emphasised a little, and went through character changes. 

the problem , huge problem with cena, is he never takes any time off, is ALWAYS the center off attention of every major storyline, and doesnt change his stale ass-character . 

that is a recipe for disaster. something has gotta give. either take him off tv, do with him what they did with orton and de-emphasise him , or better yet give him a freaken character change . the way its going right now with cena is killing wwe product and its starting to be unbearable to watch ...

how many times can you watch the same goofy, corny, no selling, always against the odds for some fucked up reason , stale ass cena "overcome against all odss" and win ? 

as the great owen hart used to say....enough is enough and its time for a change !


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

When considering the fact that the WWE had two of the biggest pro wrestling draws of all time return just to feud with Cena and the way they incessantly teased a character change in Cena (they even had iconic superstars in Edge, Roddy Piper, and Kane try to hammer home the fact that Cena will undergo some sort of character change/development) and still NOTHING at all happened.. You got to think, what could change Cena? From the Nexus angle to the Rock angle to the Summer of Punk/Vince angle to the Kane angle to the Brock angle, all seemed as if something new and fresh will happen with Cena.. But of course, Cena returned to his natural self without any sign of a change and without any effects of the aforementioned feuds.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

bigdog40 said:


> Ok so we are now going the triple h route by using the excuse that the only reason Cena wins is because of politking right? Ok so Cena gets his ass handed to him almost every Raw, lost to CM Punk, lost to the Miz at Wrestlemania 27, lost to an unover Lord Tensei, lost to the Rock at Wrestlemania, gets beaten within an inch of his life and had to resort to a chain and an AA off the steps to beat Lesnar. Please Cena's the last guy on the roster to try to accused of politiking. *Cena's done more jobs* in his career than Hogan, Austin, *Undertaker, Triple H and Rock put together*. I understand not liking Cena for how he is, but don't rewrite hisor


What? Cena lost to CM Punk cause of Laurinitis's interference, lost again due to his foot being under the rope and HHH not seeing it, lost to Tensai because of Laurinitis and Otunga, and lost to Miz cause of Rock and Rock because he's a bigger star, he has in no way done more jobs than anyone on that list, especially the bolded. 

Taker lost to the likes of Rock, Austin, HBK, Hart, Lesnar, etc. often. He lost to Hardy, to Big Show, to Henry, to Edge, to Batista, etc. To Warrior, to Hogan, to freaking Koslov and more. 

Rock lost to Lesnar, Goldber, Austin all the time, HHH, Angle, the freaking hurricane, Stephanie McMahon, Jericho, etc. 

HHH lost to Cena himself, HBK, Batista, Taker, Austin, Rock, Angle(I think), Benoit, Hardy, etc. 

All lost to more people and more meaningful people than Cena. 

And btw I told you so. I told you guys WWE is exactly stupid enough to fuck this storyline up and that Brock lost for no reason.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ Cena losing more than HHH. Hunter may be known for the "burial" myth but just check out his Wrestlemania record and you'll be shocked.

WM20: Lost to Benoit by submission. (clean)
WM21: Lost to Batista. (clean)
WM22: Lost to John Cena by submission. (clean)
WM24: Lost to Randy Orton. (clean, although Cena took the pin)
WM27: Lost to Undertaker by submission. (clean)
WM28: Lost to Undertaker. (clean)

That's 6 losses and 4 wins in his last 10 WM matches so far. He even lost 4 WM matches in a row!!! (23 doesn't count since he was injured)

Only meaningful losses from Cena have been to Randy Orton, CM Punk, Edge, Sheamus, The Miz and The Rock. And out of these two, only Rock and Sheamus have gone over clean.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I 100% seriously wish that the moment Cena picked up the microphone after the win Brock came down in a rage and legitimately whooped his ass.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Still possible that Cena takes a break after OTL, so you people will get your wish. But then what will you have to bash, complain and bitch about then?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

goham202 said:


> Still possible that Cena takes a break after OTL, so you people will get your wish. But then what will you have to bash, complain and bitch about then?


BUT HE'S HERE EVERY NIGHT AND DWAYNE ISN'T!!!!

It would be hypocritical of him to take a break after claiming that "no matter what happens", he turns up every night. But then again, I'm not surprised. I hope you are right, though. The less we get of this goof, the better. Hope Johnny Ace actually beats him at OTL, the joy of a three on one assault will be awesome with his fans crying!

But unfortunately, I expect Super Cena to overcome the odds with broken arm, broken bones, broken back, blindfolded and a broken neck all in one.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> BUT HE'S HERE EVERY NIGHT AND DWAYNE ISN'T!!!!
> 
> It would be hypocritical of him to take a break after claiming that "no matter what happens", he turns up every night. But then again, I'm not surprised. I hope you are right, though. The less we get of this goof, the better. Hope Johnny Ace actually beats him at OTL, the joy of a three on one assault will be awesome with his fans crying!
> 
> But unfortunately, I expect Super Cena to overcome the odds with broken arm, broken bones, broken back, blindfolded and a broken neck all in one.


So, people want him to leave but when he does, it opens him to further bashing for being a hypocrite. The guy NEEDS to take time off, I'm sure he has to be rather sore, he's went nearly 4 years without taking a break. I only recall him being off TV twice during his tenure with the company. So, him taking time off to "heal" is him being a hypocrite? If he leaves WWE for an extended amount of time to make movies, then I could understand people calling him that. Either way, he deserves some time off.

I'm a big Cena fan and I admit, I want him to go on hiatus for the summer, at least, and come back around August. WWE is running out of heel opponents for Cena and he has done everything. Hopefully, the possible heel turn could take place during the 4th quarter but I'm starting to understand those who say they are tired of seeing the same Cena because, as much as I hate to admit it, I am as well.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

goham202 said:


> So, people want him to leave but when he does, it opens him to further bashing for being a hypocrite. The guy NEEDS to take time off, I'm sure he has to be rather sore, he's went nearly 4 years without taking a break. I only recall him being off TV twice during his tenure with the company. So, him taking time off to "heal" is him being a hypocrite? If he leaves WWE for an extended amount of time to make movies, then I could understand people calling him that. Either way, he deserves some time off.
> 
> I'm a big Cena fan and I admit, I want him to go on hiatus for the summer, at least, and come back around August. WWE is running out of heel opponents for Cena and he has done everything. Hopefully, the possible heel turn could take place during the 4th quarter but I'm starting to understand those who say they are tired of seeing the same Cena because, as much as I hate to admit it, I am as well.


But he opened himself up to it. No one has a problem with him leaving, but the fact that he kept whining about "Dwayne" leaving and him "being there every night" and "fighting through [something about killing him to make him not show up]" only makes him a hypocrite and opens up the way for more insults. But sure enough, he can take a hiatus, just don't expect fans to accept him as a stale face.

As for the second paragraph: go figure! A huge Cena defender in here admits to be tired of Cena's boring ass character at this point. I can only hope that kids catch up too because Cena's act has been going on for so damn long, it's reaching genuine levels of hate towards the arrogant asshole behind the character that refuses to change. I tried to defend Cena all I can and support him, but I can't anymore. I tap out and utter the words "I Quit" to his inescapable STF. His "never give up" shtick has inspired me to actually give up. :no:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> But he opened himself up to it. No one has a problem with him leaving, but the fact that he kept whining about "Dwayne" leaving and him "being there every night" and "fighting through [something about killing him to make him not show up]" only makes him a hypocrite and opens up the way for more insults. But sure enough, he can take a hiatus, just don't expect fans to accept him as a stale face.
> 
> As for the second paragraph: go figure! A huge Cena defender in here admits to be tired of Cena's boring ass character at this point. I can only hope that kids catch up too because Cena's act has been going on for so damn long, it's reaching genuine levels of hate towards the arrogant asshole behind the character that refuses to change. I tried to defend Cena all I can and support him, but I can't anymore. I tap out and utter the words "I Quit" to his inescapable STF. His "never give up" shtick has inspired me to actually give up. :no:


Yeah, Cena "whined" about Dwayne leaving and said he would never leave. But, he hasn't left yet. Dwayne has made that same speech twice, only to leave again. I just think it's borderline retarded for people to use the hypocrite argument when a guy may need time off to heal. So, Cena is in a lose-lose situation there. He stays, people continue to bash him and if he takes a break, people bash him even more. We all know there is nothing Cena can do to change many people's perceptions of him.

I'm not turning my back on Cena, I've just decided not to set expectations regarding his character because it doesn't seem WWE will change his character, anytime soon. I will always support the guy and hope WWE decides to do something different with him before the year is out. The only thing different they can do is turn him heel.


----------



## Khandon (Aug 27, 2008)

the probability of Cena turning heel is less than that of twelve meteor showers occurring in Alaska. . . (maybe a bit hyperbolic but you get my point)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

goham202 said:


> Yeah, Cena "whined" about Dwayne leaving and said he would never leave. But, he hasn't left yet. Dwayne has made that same speech twice, only to leave again. I just think it's borderline retarded for people to use the hypocrite argument when a guy may need time off to heal. So, Cena is in a lose-lose situation there. He stays, people continue to bash him and if he takes a break, people bash him even more. We all know there is nothing Cena can do to change many people's perceptions of him.
> 
> I'm not turning my back on Cena, I've just decided not to set expectations regarding his character because it doesn't seem WWE will change his character, anytime soon. I will always support the guy and hope WWE decides to do something different with him before the year is out. The only thing different they can do is turn him heel.


Except "Dwayne" already explained what that line meant. He said it as in he will always pop up. If anyone, upon hearing it, thought that he meant he would be a full-timer, working every Raw, PPV and house show or something to that extent, they need their head checked.

"Why? Because The Rock has already done it. Every single thing you're doing right now, going to every show, running your mouth. 'I'm here, hey everybody, I'm here, I'm here, Rock's not here'... shut up! The Rock has already done it."

Wish that youtube promo could have aired fully on Raw. He destroyed Cena's awful character and hypocrisy like a champ.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Unlike Rock, Cena actually took Lesnar seriously which made the feud fun to watch!

- Vic


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Except "Dwayne" already explained what that line meant. He said it as in he will always pop up. If anyone, upon hearing it, thought that he meant he would be a full-timer, working every Raw, PPV and house show or something to that extent, they need their head checked.
> 
> "Why? Because The Rock has already done it. Every single thing you're doing right now, going to every show, running your mouth. 'I'm here, hey everybody, I'm here, I'm here, Rock's not here'... shut up! The Rock has already done it."
> 
> Wish that youtube promo could have aired fully on Raw. He destroyed Cena's awful character and hypocrisy like a champ.


So basically, you're saying it's OK for Rock to leave and make movies but if Cena were to take time off to heal up, he's a hypocrite?


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

goham202 said:


> Yeah, Cena "whined" about Dwayne leaving and said he would never leave. But, he hasn't left yet. Dwayne has made that same speech twice, only to leave again. I just think it's borderline retarded for people to use the hypocrite argument when a guy may need time off to heal. So, Cena is in a lose-lose situation there. He stays, people continue to bash him and if he takes a break, people bash him even more. We all know there is nothing Cena can do to change many people's perceptions of him.
> 
> I'm not turning my back on Cena, I've just decided not to set expectations regarding his character because it doesn't seem WWE will change his character, anytime soon. I will always support the guy and hope WWE decides to do something different with him before the year is out. The only thing different they can do is turn him heel.


Are we still on this I though The Rock explained that he wasn't a full time competitor. I bet you would be one of the people who would say I'm tired of WWE bringing stars from the "overrated" attitude era to outshine the young guys.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

goham202 said:


> So basically, you're saying it's OK for Rock to leave and make movies but if Cena were to take time off to heal up, he's a hypocrite?


Indeed


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

goham202 said:


> So basically, you're saying it's OK for Rock to leave and make movies but if Cena were to take time off to heal up, he's a hypocrite?


Again, I have no problem with Cena getting some rest but he has his back against the wall after continuously bashing The Rock for not being a full-timer when he doesn't have to. Now if he leaves, all this bullshit will come back and bite him in the ass. And you said "nothing he does can gain him support", but as said a million times, a heel turn can. I guaran-damn-tee you that he has my full support the moment he turns heel. Until then, I'll keep bashing him for all the right reasons while enjoying the fuck out of "Basic Thuganomics" every day on my iPod, thinking about how good he can be.

Also, The Rock doesn't need the WWE, but the WWE surely does need him for the buyrate fixes that have been Wrestlemania 27 and 28. So he can do whatever he damn well pleases!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

rockymark94 said:


> Are we still on this I though The Rock explained that he wasn't a full time competitor. I bet you would be one of the people who would say I'm tired of WWE bringing stars from the "overrated" attitude era to outshine the young guys.


What I am tired of is people thinking bringing certain guys back is going to automatically fix everything wrong with WWE. Nobody is getting properly used, most angles are recreations of previous angles and the titles are nothing more than props.

But, people love to complain about the product daily but assume that part time return by so and so is going to fill the holes.




Choke2Death said:


> Also, The Rock doesn't need the WWE, but the WWE surely does need him for the buyrate fixes that have been Wrestlemania 27 and 28. *So he can do whatever he damn well pleases!*


The only people that need WWE are us, so we have something to argue about to pass the time. That's what pisses me off most about Rock, how people portray him as a God like figure. Hogan would give big buys for WM. Donald Trump did, so it's not like Rock is the only guy that can get a huge WM buyrate.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

goham202 said:


> The only people that need WWE are us, so we have something to argue about to pass the time. That's what pisses me off most about Rock, how people portray him as a God like figure. Hogan would give big buys for WM. Donald Trump did, so it's not like Rock is the only guy that can get a huge WM buyrate.


He's the one that can entertain, though. Hogan is well past his prime and Donald Trump brings nothing interesting for a wrestling fan. The Rock, however, gives us a moment we can enjoy just like when he whooped John Cena's monkey ass last month.


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

It's true WWE needs Rock and not the other way around.
Cena is just an idiot who tries to be like The Rock but fails miserably by making horrible movies.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> He's the one that can entertain, though. Hogan is well past his prime and Donald Trump brings nothing interesting for a wrestling fan. The Rock, however, gives us a moment we can enjoy just like when he whooped John Cena's monkey ass last month.


He is a good entertainer, I'll give you that but he isn't perfect. And if Trump wasn't the reason for the big buys of WM a few years back, then who was? That proves WWE can get a decent buyrate for WM without Rock.

Rock isn't the greatest superstar/commodity in wrestling history and people on here portray him as just that. No different then saying LBJ is the greatest basketball player of all time, it is highly debatable. I'm a LBJ fan too but it pisses me off when people damn near climax whenever mentioning how great he is. And people act like Rock can get away with murder because he's done so much for the business and "can do what he damn well pleases". Talk about dickriding to the fullest.




John_Sheena22 said:


> It's true WWE needs Rock and not the other way around.
> Cena is just an idiot who tries to be like The Rock but fails miserably by making horrible movies.


Judging by your statement, Triple H, Ted Dibiase, Big Show, Randy Orton & Kane are all trying to be like Rock and failed miserably by making horrible movies. Everybody who portrays another guy trying to be like somebody else convinces me that the person making the statement wants to be like said person. Maybe Rock wanted to be like Hogan, Piper or Terry Funk, they all made movies, eventhough Rock was more successful at it.

In this world, everybody has a goal of doing something that somebody else has done but to do it better. And instead of blaming Cena for making horrible movies, blame WWE's film company for writing the script for those horrible movies.

You probably will blame Cena if The Marine 3 bombs, which it likely will, simply because Cena starred in the first one. Hating for no reason (in my Lil Wayne voice).


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

goham202 said:


> He is a good entertainer, I'll give you that but he isn't perfect. And if Trump wasn't the reason for the big buys of WM a few years back, then who was? That proves WWE can get a decent buyrate for WM without Rock.
> 
> Rock isn't the greatest superstar/commodity in wrestling history and people on here portray him as just that. No different then saying LBJ is the greatest basketball player of all time, it is highly debatable. I'm a LBJ fan too but it pisses me off when people damn near climax whenever mentioning how great he is. And people act like Rock can get away with murder because he's done so much for the business and "can do what he damn well pleases". Talk about dickriding to the fullest.


As I said, Trump provides nothing interesting for WRESTLING fans. His involvement at WM23 brought in people that have no interest in wrestling but I don't think long time fans gave a damn if his or Vince's head was going to be shaved. That's also why the Lashley/Umaga match was in the middle of the card rather than the main event. Hell, Trump couldn't even sell a proper Stunner so I don't think his involvement made a difference for wrestling fans. But it surely brought in some people that didn't care for wrestling otherwise.

Rock being the greatest or not is purely subjective. I personally rank Austin at the top but I understand why someone would pick The Rock. Nobody has the charisma of him and still draws like he does today.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> As I said, Trump provides nothing interesting for WRESTLING fans. His involvement at WM23 brought in people that have no interest in wrestling but I don't think long time fans gave a damn if his or Vince's head was going to be shaved. That's also why the Lashley/Umaga match was in the middle of the card rather than the main event. Hell, Trump couldn't even sell a proper Stunner so I don't think his involvement made a difference for wrestling fans. But it surely brought in some people that didn't care for wrestling otherwise.
> 
> Rock being the greatest or not is purely subjective. I personally rank Austin at the top but I understand why someone would pick The Rock. Nobody has the charisma of him and still draws like he does today.


Wrestling fans or not, WWE accomplished their goal that year and cracked a million buys. And while Rock may have brought in true wrestling fans with his appearance, it was no different because afterwards, the product went right back to it's original formula and those same fans who watched just for the Rock, aren't still watching now.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

^^^^ 
Oooookay BACK TO THE TOPIC AT HAND...
I'm completely done with Cena, frankly he can remain as superman Cena all he wants, I can't be bothered any more. I feel like a complete idiot thinking that he would change when these type of story lines come up, but nooo what happens? the same old bullshit...

however, I'll still watch WWE though.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

goham202 said:


> *What I am tired of is people thinking bringing certain guys back is going to automatically fix everything wrong with WWE. Nobody is getting properly used, most angles are recreations of previous angles and the titles are nothing more than props.*
> 
> But, people love to complain about the product daily but assume that part time return by so and so is going to fill the holes.
> 
> ...


Good post. 

My problem is not necessarily with the rock himself, but with his overzealous marks. Dude is sanctified by some here and its really ridiculous. It reminds me of how people treat 2Pac or Elvis, its just so over the top its almost like they are a parody of wrestling fans. 

Giving Rock or Lesnar millions to do a handful of shows is about as useful as band-aids to cancer patients. The problem is internal, not external. 
The E's structurally screwed up.


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

But the main reason why people only want old stars is because WWE just cannot create new stars anymore


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*if only they would let cena be like this*







i personally hate the vanilla ice bs, but his jokes were funny as fuck.

Come on creative team, give us something worth watching


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

John_Sheena22 said:


> But the main reason why people only want old stars is because WWE just cannot create new stars anymore


And not even the old stars can get over with Creative's current booking. They're getting over by past prestige and status. Creative is using past era builds as a crutch for their poor booking of legends so they'll continue to cycle through them to try and patch the leaking ship. It's no wonder current wrestlers can't get over.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: if only they would let cena be like this*

When he goes heel he needs to do the exact opposite of what he's doing now or what he's done before. He needs to come out in actual wrestling tights and boots and be a straight up ass kicker and rip on the fans.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

John_Sheena22 said:


> But the main reason why people only want old stars is because WWE just cannot create new stars anymore


And when those old stars are only around "part time" and sign deals for 30 appearances over a year, you are left with the same problem you had before they came back. And a Rock/Brock Lesnar/Stone Cold return isn't going to fix the problem that is WWE booking.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: if only they would let cena be like this*



Upgrayedd said:


> When he goes heel


Yeah, that'll happen.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Man, the WWE section of this forum is so shit. Stop complaining or stop watching. It's simple.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: if only they would let cena be like this*

And then cut to all the kids crying faces FTW.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Man, the WWE section of this forum is so shit. Stop complaining or stop watching. It's simple.


Problem is that it's not possible for everybody to be pleased. And as long as Cena is still alive, many on here will never stop complaining.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Man, the WWE section of this forum is so shit. Stop complaining or stop watching. It's simple.


If you don't like the WWE section you should stop complaining about it or stop reading it. It's simple.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: if only they would let cena be like this*

If


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> If you don't like the WWE section you should stop complaining about it or stop reading it. It's simple.


Ether


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I have major blue balls over this.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: if only they would let cena be like this*

I dont like Cena now, I didnt like him then. Do the math.


----------



## Zexaah (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: if only they would let cena be like this*

haha he was good back then


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: if only they would let cena be like this*



-Halo- said:


> I dont like Cena now, I didnt like him then. Do the math.


What he said.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Once again, they pressed the reset button with Cena. Lesnar was supposed to be a big feud for Cena, Vince wanted to protect Cena, pressed the reset button and now we're right back to square one (goofy, smiley, and corny Cena). Now we're back to meaningless monthly opponents for John.



THIS!


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: if only they would let cena be like this*



Ubereem said:


> i personally hate the vanilla ice bs, but his jokes were funny as fuck.
> 
> Come on creative team, give us something worth watching


At 2:34, hahahahaha.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

When Cena says hes going away what he means to say is "I am still going to be at every Raw but might not wreslte as much as I am making a movie right now"


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

ellthom said:


> When Cena says hes going away what he means to say is "I am still going to be at every Raw but might not wreslte as much as I am making a movie right now"


If so, he could have toned the speech down a tiny bit. It really sounded like he was gonna go off for a long while with the "I wanted to go big before I went away".

I was "lol wtf" when his match against Johnny was announced. I mean....really? Johhny? vs Cena?

He fights Rock at wm, then Lesnar at extreme rules, then Johnny at over the limit? I mean, wow.

It just sounds so stupid so Im thinking that they will throw in somebody else instead of Johnny as a surprise, or well, I hope so.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> If you don't like the WWE section you should stop complaining about it or stop reading it. It's simple.


If you don't like that people don't like the WWE section, you should stop complaining about it or stop reading it.



FLAMECEPTION! NOW THAT'S FUCKING LOL!


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: if only they would let cena be like this*

wow he looked even more retarded back then, but at least he was more original than the roided jesus christ wannabe he is now.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*People will always moan about Cena, doesn't matter what he does...But yeah, Cena's speech after his Match with Lesnar was confusing a bit...And why the heck a Match with "Big Johnny"?*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: if only they would let cena be like this*

It was awful then it would be awful now. Cena has just never appealed to me no matter what he does... I suppose he has his audience and thats fine but he has never clicked with me no matter what gimmick he had.


----------



## DoubleO_88 (Oct 10, 2011)

Time to switch off for me the only thing that kept me interested this past year was Punks shoot, The Rock but most of all Cena's character development but now it's clear that after beating Lesner, there is no longer any development. 
HHH vs Lesner does not interest me because Lesner lost to Cena so I dont even see him as a threat anymore.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Tbh even if they wanted to keep Cena around and not send him on break to "heal" they could've done it way more meaningful than this crap that happened on Monday. 
Have Cena come out at the end of Raw and say I'm beaten, everything hurts, I have an "..." injury (irrelevant what it is, just to make it big enough so he can't wrestle and has to take time off). And as he's about to leave and his heartfelt speech is over, Big Johnny's music hits and he says that Cena isn't going nowhere as Cena will have a match on OTL PPV, and then comes out Tensai and the rest plays out as it happened on Raw.
That way someone might actually sympathy for John and Ace would be the even bigger evil boss than what he is now.


----------



## DoubleO_88 (Oct 10, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Tbh even if they wanted to keep Cena around and not send him on break to "heal" they could've done it way more meaningful than this crap that happened on Monday.
> Have Cena come out at the end of Raw and say I'm beaten, everything hurts, I have an "..." injury (irrelevant what it is, just to make it big enough so he can't wrestle and has to take time off). And as he's about to leave and his heartfelt speech is over, Big Johnny's music hits and he says that Cena isn't going nowhere as Cena will have a match on OTL PPV, and then comes out Tensai and the rest plays out as it happened on Raw.
> That way someone might actually sympathy for John and Ace would be the even bigger evil boss than what he is now.


No no no way that makes way too much sense!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

FoxSteiner said:


> *People will always moan about Cena, doesn't matter what he does...But yeah, Cena's speech after his Match with Lesnar was confusing a bit...And why the heck a Match with "Big Johnny"?*


They're probably planning to "destroy" Cena at OTL with JL bending the rules to His advantage. Then We get to see WWE without Cena for a while after it.

Or...

Cena will win and almost everybody goes ballistic about it in the internet.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It seems like an extended angle, just gonna have to see how it plays out. It shouldn't be taking up the ME spot imo. It shouldn't be overshadowing Punk vs DB, Brock is gone for now, give Punk the ball for the time being and see how well he does opening and closing the show.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

But then, if he´s goin away as said. Is he really gonna miss Summerslam? one of the bigger/classic ppv´s.


----------



## roy862k (Apr 23, 2009)

John Cena is awesome. I love Cena comebacks god it makes like Batista never exsisted.
Cena has been doing a great job loved everything he has done this year first a feud with Kane
then Rock and shockingly defeats Brock Lesnar now Johnny Ace.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

roy862k said:


> John Cena is awesome. I love Cena comebacks god it makes like Batista never exsisted.
> Cena has been doing a great job loved everything he has done this year first a feud with Kane
> then Rock and shockingly defeats Brock Lesnar now Johnny Ace.


 You serious? fpalm


----------



## Freakwave (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not really mad about it, you cant say you didn't saw it coming in the long run. But what I refuse to believe is that Cena, the cashcow, the face of the company, has no BS power to change his character just a little bit. Hogans done it and so did Austin, so why not him?


----------



## Skopuh (Jan 3, 2012)

Eggs said:


> They're probably planning to "destroy" Cena at OTL with JL bending the rules to His advantage. Then We get to see WWE without Cena for a while after it.
> 
> Or...
> 
> Cena will win and almost everybody goes ballistic about it in the internet.


This.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Imo WWE messed everything up, Lesnar should have come back as a face, creating the option to turn Cena heel with Lesnar carrying the company as far as the merch and PPV department goes, have the Lesnar vs Cena match where Lesnar goes over with Cena finally snapping, resulting in a heel turn or something along those lines. Lesnar barely gets any heat from Cena, the fans wanted to have a badass to cheer for as their top face, not another random heel that Cena can overcome the odds against and it's showing. It reminds me a bit of the Christian heel turn, which also made no sense and only made him less over. 

As far as I'm concerned I've given up on Cena, he is inconsistent and hypocritial despite beeing the top face, and I doubt his character will go anywhere, especially after beating Lesnar, who I also now care less for ironically despite loving him in UFC. I watch RAW for other guys now, see Punk/Bryan for example.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Eggs said:


> They're probably planning to "destroy" Cena at OTL with JL bending the rules to His advantage. Then We get to see WWE without Cena for a while after it.
> 
> Or...
> 
> Cena will win and almost everybody goes ballistic about it in the internet.


Yeah it's funny 
This has been the 2 outcome scenario options for Cena in big matches for a long time 

The majority of times, it's ended up with Cena overcoming the odds (Leave Raw match against Randy, SS vs Nexus, When he spec. Ref Randy vs Wade, TLC vs Wade, vs Brock, TLC vs Edge)

But even when he hasn't overcome the odds it's like it doesn't even matter the next day (getting fired after losing to Wade Barrett, losing to Rock, losing to Miz at Mania, etc)
It's like he overcomes the odds of not overcoming the odds 

Come OTL, maybe this match will be the springboard for Johnny to become a mega heel with him ridding the WWE of Cena for awhile or maybe it'll just be another oppurntunity for Cena to overcome the odds again.


----------



## Wtkace (May 2, 2012)

DoubleO_88 said:


> Time to switch off for me the only thing that kept me interested this past year was Punks shoot, The Rock but most of all Cena's character development but now it's clear that after beating Lesner, there is no longer any development.
> HHH vs Lesner does not interest me because Lesner lost to Cena so I dont even see him as a threat anymore.


This is what going to happen, that's why Wwe sucks !!! You did make up a briliant point ! That's why Brock get angry !!,


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

There was just no need for him on Raw on Monday. He completely no sold his speech from the previous night.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

No Cena fan should justify Cena no selling the beating seconds after the match, lying he's going away only to show up at Raw starring Brock Lesnar all happy and fucking smiling..i know as viewers we suspend disbelief and get sucked into to guys like Kane shooting lightning, but the fact Cena CONSTANTLY smiles and makes jokes after he got shit kicked out of him where is the justification?

Call me an anti Cena fan whatever i dont care but you Cena fans have to see why his lacj
k of selling totally pisses people off i mean take the Rocky 3 point, what would have happened if Rocky beat Clubber Lang in the first match and laughed off the beating? Yes wrestling is fake but we expect these guys to show they got beat up


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena smiles and the IWC cries
Cena wins and the IWC loses their shit
Cena lied, Cena no sold Cena Cena Cena
Fucking crybabies


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Cena smiles and the IWC cries
> Cena wins and the IWC loses their shit
> *Cena lied*, Cena no sold Cena Cena Cena
> Fucking crybabies


I don't mind Cena all so much (though I do have issues with his character), but saying you're going away and then not is just poor storyline progression considering how random the speech was any way. The writers are not helping the guy with a section of people who are tired of his schtick.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Cena smiles and the IWC cries
> Cena wins and the IWC loses their shit
> Cena lied, Cena no sold Cena Cena Cena
> Fucking crybabies


They have every right to be. When you are pissed about something so annoying, be vocal rather than pretend to enjoy it. It's like you can't have a negative opinion without being called a "crybaby". I understand it if something says they can't enjoy a match because of some irrelevant botch or because Cody doesn't wear kneepads but with Cena, all the hate is justified.

I have defended Cena endlessly from a lot of bashing but I'm finished with this now. He can go to hell for all I can care. He deserves every bit of hate. I wish he would try new moves more often so he gets "You still suck" chants. I used to feel sorry for him back in Survivor Series when Rock made him his bitch but he's such a douche, he has it all coming. Why aren't more events in NYC, anyways? The fans there are always the best, but they keep getting house-shows instead. Nothing beats the joy of Cena getting booed heavily on TV!


----------



## KagStar13 (Mar 4, 2012)

Cena this, Cena that. I swear to God the same people who bitch about Cena are the same people who put the volume up when he makes his entrance. They're the same people who hang on to every single word, every single expression, every single movement the guy makes. He could sneeze on an episode of RAW and 20 threads would pop up the next day, talking about how sick Cena is and how Punk should take over the rivalries against Lesnar and The Rock because Cena "just can't cut it anymore" Cena's the top guy he can get away with "no-selling" (as you call it) because he still makes money. He doesn't care, the WWE doesn't care and neither should you. He could lose all of his merchandise sales, he could sell 1 fucking wristband and that solitary wristband would still be worth a lot more than a bunch of guys bitching on their computers. I don't like Cena never have, never will but I'm not going to complain about the same damn things he does because its the "cool" thing to do. Grow the fuck up and stop crying about the fact that Cena is above EVERYBODY on the entire roster and WWE had to bring in past guys to feud with him because there's nobody left who can lick the man's boots. I just wonder how you'd act if John Cena wasn't as humble a man as he is because he could walk into WWE creative say "you know CM Punk is sucking 1 fat dick as the WWE champion, and you know I think I can do a better job" its that easy for him but he chooses not to, he does his job is straddled with every ridiculous gimmick, match, storyline possible and he does his job you people bitch about him being "Superman" and yet 1 Superman comic is still worth more than your bitching. If you don't like Cena fine stick to your favourites nobody is holding a gun to your head and telling you that you have to like him, just stop crying like little girls about it.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

KagStar13 said:


> Cena this, Cena that. I swear to God the same people who bitch about Cena are the same people who put the volume up when he makes his entrance. They're the same people who hang on to every single word, every single expression, every single movement the guy makes. He could sneeze on an episode of RAW and 20 threads would pop up the next day, talking about how sick Cena is and how Punk should take over the rivalries against Lesnar and The Rock because Cena "just can't cut it anymore" Cena's the top guy he can get away with "no-selling" (as you call it) because he still makes money. He doesn't care, the WWE doesn't care and neither should you. He could lose all of his merchandise sales, he could sell 1 fucking wristband and that solitary wristband would still be worth a lot more than a bunch of guys bitching on their computers. I don't like Cena never have, never will but I'm not going to complain about the same damn things he does because its the "cool" thing to do. Grow the fuck up and stop crying about the fact that Cena is above EVERYBODY on the entire roster and WWE had to bring in past guys to feud with him because there's nobody left who can lick the man's boots. I just wonder how you'd act if John Cena wasn't as humble a man as he is because he could walk into WWE creative say "you know CM Punk is sucking 1 fat dick as the WWE champion, and you know I think I can do a better job" its that easy for him but he chooses not to, he does his job is straddled with every ridiculous gimmick, match, storyline possible and he does his job you people bitch about him being "Superman" and yet 1 Superman comic is still worth more than your bitching. If you don't like Cena fine stick to your favourites nobody is holding a gun to your head and telling you that you have to like him, just stop crying like little girls about it.


This is one of the most idiotic posts I've read on this forum.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

KagStar13 said:


> Cena this, Cena that. I swear to God the same people who bitch about Cena are the same people who put the volume up when he makes his entrance. They're the same people who hang on to every single word, every single expression, every single movement the guy makes. He could sneeze on an episode of RAW and 20 threads would pop up the next day, talking about how sick Cena is and how Punk should take over the rivalries against Lesnar and The Rock because Cena "just can't cut it anymore" Cena's the top guy he can get away with "no-selling" (as you call it) because he still makes money. He doesn't care, the WWE doesn't care and neither should you. He could lose all of his merchandise sales, he could sell 1 fucking wristband and that solitary wristband would still be worth a lot more than a bunch of guys bitching on their computers. I don't like Cena never have, never will but I'm not going to complain about the same damn things he does because its the "cool" thing to do. Grow the fuck up and stop crying about the fact that Cena is above EVERYBODY on the entire roster and WWE had to bring in past guys to feud with him because there's nobody left who can lick the man's boots. I just wonder how you'd act if John Cena wasn't as humble a man as he is because he could walk into WWE creative say "you know CM Punk is sucking 1 fat dick as the WWE champion, and you know I think I can do a better job" its that easy for him but he chooses not to, he does his job is straddled with every ridiculous gimmick, match, storyline possible and he does his job you people bitch about him being "Superman" and yet 1 Superman comic is still worth more than your bitching. If you don't like Cena fine stick to your favourites nobody is holding a gun to your head and telling you that you have to like him, just stop crying like little girls about it.


 No one hates John Cena - the person. They hate his character.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Funny how Cena fans never give good arguments to the supposed "blind haters" who actually give valid points, but just use adhominem attacks like calling them little childs or "irrelevant basement dwellers virgins who want to be cool" (whatever that means) or something simiarly immature which ironically is Cenas main fanbase, shouldn't flamebaiting be a bannable offense? 

The thing with Cena is that he's actually one of the most gifted wrestlers in the WWE, whenever he tries in the ring the match is at least ***1/2 stars or more, and whenever he has good material he can cut some of the best promos there are, but this is what makes him such a tease. If he had a half-decent character and reasonable booking (owning Lesnar upon his return, then cutting a random promo isn't that) he would probably be one of the most loved guys, not only in the IWC but with the casual audience aswell, see 2004. Imagine him taking feuds more seriously and selling attacks more, he'd instantly become more relatable, at least to me. He's one of those guys that would actually become more over, and more popular by losing and by beeing displayed as vulnerable. Cena winning doesn't draw, that's expected, but Cena losing is a far more shocking and controversial moment nowadays that would get people talking and tuning in to RAW to see what happens next.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

KagStar13 said:


> Cena this, Cena that. I swear to God the same people who bitch about Cena are the same people who put the volume up when he makes his entrance. They're the same people who hang on to every single word, every single expression, every single movement the guy makes. He could sneeze on an episode of RAW and 20 threads would pop up the next day, talking about how sick Cena is and how Punk should take over the rivalries against Lesnar and The Rock because Cena "just can't cut it anymore" Cena's the top guy he can get away with "no-selling" (as you call it) because he still makes money. He doesn't care, the WWE doesn't care and neither should you. He could lose all of his merchandise sales, he could sell 1 fucking wristband and that solitary wristband would still be worth a lot more than a bunch of guys bitching on their computers. I don't like Cena never have, never will but I'm not going to complain about the same damn things he does because its the "cool" thing to do. Grow the fuck up and stop crying about the fact that Cena is above EVERYBODY on the entire roster and WWE had to bring in past guys to feud with him because there's nobody left who can lick the man's boots. I just wonder how you'd act if John Cena wasn't as humble a man as he is because he could walk into WWE creative say "you know CM Punk is sucking 1 fat dick as the WWE champion, and you know I think I can do a better job" its that easy for him but he chooses not to, he does his job is straddled with every ridiculous gimmick, match, storyline possible and he does his job you people bitch about him being "Superman" and yet 1 Superman comic is still worth more than your bitching. If you don't like Cena fine stick to your favourites nobody is holding a gun to your head and telling you that you have to like him, just stop crying like little girls about it.


I cant believe I finished reading that.......

Now..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Funny how Cena fans never give good arguments to the supposed "blind haters" who actually give valid points, but just use adhominem attacks like calling them little childs or "irrelevant basement dwellers virgins who want to be cool" (whatever that means) or something simiarly immature which ironically is Cenas main fanbase, shouldn't flamebaiting be a bannable offense?
> 
> The thing with Cena is that he's actually one of the most gifted wrestlers in the WWE, whenever he tries in the ring the match is at least ***1/2 stars or more, and whenever he has good material he can cut some of the best promos there are, but this is what makes him such a tease. If he had a half-decent character and reasonable booking (owning Lesnar upon his return, then cutting a random promo isn't that) he would probably be one of the most loved guys, not only in the IWC but with the casual audience aswell, see 2004. Imagine him taking feuds more seriously and selling attacks more, he'd instantly become more relatable, at least to me. He's one of those guys that would actually become more over, and more popular by losing and by beeing displayed as vulnerable. Cena winning doesn't draw, that's expected, but Cena losing is a far more shocking and controversial moment nowadays that would get people talking and tuning in to RAW to see what happens next.


Well said. It's funny how those who continue to defend Cena's staleness have nothing else to come back with other than "his haters r just idiotz", "u r a bunch of iwc basement dwellers", "stop crying", "U mad lulz" and some other stupid shit. Their only attempts at something that makes sense is "He isn't stale because fans still give him a reaction" but even that doesn't make sense, still better than the old, meaningless "stop taking it seriously" joke.

And you are right on point. Cena winning is boring now. Is anyone really looking forward to whatever promo he cuts the day after winning a PPV match? I doubt it. When he loses, though? Most definitely. People were impatient to hear Cena's promo the night after Wrestlemania last month. Too bad we always just get disappointed.


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL, do all Cena marks only talk nonsense or what?


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Funny how Cena fans never give good arguments to the supposed "blind haters" who actually give valid points, but just use adhominem attacks like calling them little childs or "irrelevant basement dwellers virgins who want to be cool" (whatever that means) or something simiarly immature which ironically is Cenas main fanbase, shouldn't flamebaiting be a bannable offense?
> 
> .


THANK YOU !! All that Cena fans do in this forum is insult other people , they never have any arguements in favor of cena. They are just trying to destroy threads with their trolling and insults, but thankfully most of these smart-ass comments are being ignored and the discussion goes on .


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Well said. It's funny how those who continue to defend Cena's staleness have nothing else to come back with other than "his haters r just idiotz", "u r a bunch of iwc basement dwellers", "stop crying", "U mad lulz" and some other stupid shit. Their only attempts at something that makes sense is "He isn't stale because fans still give him a reaction" but even that doesn't make sense, still better than the old, meaningless "stop taking it seriously" joke.
> 
> And you are right on point. Cena winning is boring now. Is anyone really looking forward to whatever promo he cuts the day after winning a PPV match? I doubt it. When he loses, though? Most definitely. People were impatient to hear Cena's promo the night after Wrestlemania last month. Too bad we always just get disappointed.


 Do you know a wrestling commentator named 'Goodmicwork' who uploads videos on youtube? He is probably the biggest Cena suck up. 

Has great wrestling knowledge but sometimes he spends more time insulting the Cena 'haters' than actually refuting their arguments.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> Do you know a wrestling commentator named 'Goodmicwork' who uploads videos on youtube? He is probably the biggest Cena suck up.
> 
> Has great wrestling knowledge but sometimes he spends more time insulting the Cena 'haters' than actually refuting their arguments.


No, I never check out YouTube wrestling fans' videos. With that said, being a Cena suck-up automatically qualifies ANYONE as a joke, including those who accept Vinnie Mac's request to put Cena over as the perfect human being or some other bullshit. (with all due respect, it was a cheap attempt by Arn Anderson and Ric Flair at the HOF last month)

I actually want Cena to never change his character just so he can get booed when he accepts his HOF ring. It will be a good 8-10 years away from now, so it's safe to say I will be able to buy a ticket and attend that Wrestlemania. My voice will loudly chant "Cena sucks" there and if enough people join, it might lead to "Fuck you Cena".


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

KagStar13 said:


> Cena this, Cena that. I swear to God the same people who bitch about Cena are the same people who put the volume up when he makes his entrance. They're the same people who hang on to every single word, every single expression, every single movement the guy makes. He could sneeze on an episode of RAW and 20 threads would pop up the next day, talking about how sick Cena is and how Punk should take over the rivalries against Lesnar and The Rock because Cena "just can't cut it anymore" Cena's the top guy he can get away with "no-selling" (as you call it) because he still makes money. He doesn't care, the WWE doesn't care and neither should you. He could lose all of his merchandise sales, he could sell 1 fucking wristband and that solitary wristband would still be worth a lot more than a bunch of guys bitching on their computers. I don't like Cena never have, never will but I'm not going to complain about the same damn things he does because its the "cool" thing to do. *Grow the fuck up and stop crying about the fact that Cena is above EVERYBODY on the entire roster and WWE had to bring in past guys to feud with him because there's nobody left who can lick the man's boots.* I just wonder how you'd act if John Cena wasn't as humble a man as he is because he could walk into WWE creative say "you know CM Punk is sucking 1 fat dick as the WWE champion, and you know I think I can do a better job" its that easy for him but he chooses not to, he does his job is straddled with every ridiculous gimmick, match, storyline possible and he does his job you people bitch about him being "Superman" and yet 1 Superman comic is still worth more than your bitching. If you don't like Cena fine stick to your favourites nobody is holding a gun to your head and telling you that you have to like him, just stop crying like little girls about it.


You Sir are unable to lick Bboy's boots. 

Do us a favour and leave the hate to the professionals pal. (Y)



Loudness said:


> Funny how Cena fans never give good arguments to the supposed "blind haters" who actually give valid points, but just use adhominem attacks like calling them little childs or "irrelevant basement dwellers virgins who want to be cool" (whatever that means) or something simiarly immature which ironically is Cenas main fanbase, shouldn't flamebaiting be a bannable offense?
> 
> The thing with Cena is that he's actually one of the most gifted wrestlers in the WWE, whenever he tries in the ring the match is at least ***1/2 stars or more, and whenever he has good material he can cut some of the best promos there are, but this is what makes him such a tease. If he had a half-decent character and reasonable booking (owning Lesnar upon his return, then cutting a random promo isn't that) he would probably be one of the most loved guys, not only in the IWC but with the casual audience aswell, see 2004. Imagine him taking feuds more seriously and selling attacks more, he'd instantly become more relatable, at least to me. He's one of those guys that would actually become more over, and more popular by losing and by beeing displayed as vulnerable. Cena winning doesn't draw, that's expected, but Cena losing is a far more shocking and controversial moment nowadays that would get people talking and tuning in to RAW to see what happens next.


Cena, to me, can't cut great promos however he can be effective when he wants to, which never fucking happens at all these days and hasn't for the last 7 years. The only promo I've ever, EVER.. enjoyed from him was the contract signing with Punk. It was the only time I thought, "Damn... you made fucking sense and it was.. good!?!?".


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Well said. It's funny how those who continue to defend Cena's staleness have nothing else to come back with other than "his haters r just idiotz", "u r a bunch of iwc basement dwellers", "stop crying", "U mad lulz" and some other stupid shit. Their only attempts at something that makes sense is "He isn't stale because fans still give him a reaction" but even that doesn't make sense, still better than the old, meaningless "stop taking it seriously" joke.
> 
> And you are right on point. Cena winning is boring now. Is anyone really looking forward to whatever promo he cuts the day after winning a PPV match? I doubt it. When he loses, though? Most definitely. People were impatient to hear Cena's promo the night after Wrestlemania last month. Too bad we always just get disappointed.


Yeah, this is where I was going at. I never cared for Cena more than after his match with The Rock, I thought something is going to happen...which err, didn't quite come to fruition. It's short-sighted in some way, I think for a lot of fans beating Lesnar (with all of two moves LOL) was the last straw for a lot of people, especially since they teased us with Cena actually going somewhere after his loss the The Rock...and Lord Tensai of all people. 

This kind of booking reminds me of the Russo Era of TNA actually (yup his booking is THAT bad), where they would always build up their guys up to the upper-midcard, giving a glimpse of hope that they would get the new homegrown guys over as the new faces of the company or at least world champions and maineventers only to job to whatever veteran WCW/WWE maineventer TNA choose and then two months later to get off TV, rendering the whole TV time spent for pushing those guys totally useless as if it never happened. In Cenas case it's pretty much the same, he seems like he's finally going to change, only to overcome the odds (which is absurd since he's actually the favourite, this kind of gimmick should be reserved for smaller guys or guys with lower chances of winning, not the top guy of the company) which results into him beeing in the same position after the feud as he was before.

Edit: Just saw this response:


TheF1BOB said:


> Cena, to me, can't cut great promos however he can be effective when he wants to, which never fucking happens at all these days and hasn't for the last 7 years. The only promo I've ever, EVER.. enjoyed from him was the the contract signing with Punk. It was the only time I thought, "Damn... you made fucking sense and it was.. good!?!?".


To each his own, I thought that despite the hypocrisy, from a kayfabe standpoint the buildup vs The Rock was quite good as he made me more involved into the feud, his edgier promos can be quite nice. I wouldn't say his character makes any sense at all, but his raw mic ability is one of the best there is, it's just a shame that he doesn't use his delivery for better material, which would make him far more popular than he is now.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> They have every right to be. When you are pissed about something so annoying, be vocal rather than pretend to enjoy it. It's like you can't have a negative opinion without being called a "crybaby". I understand it if something says they can't enjoy a match because of some irrelevant botch or because Cody doesn't wear kneepads but with Cena, all the hate is justified.
> 
> I have defended Cena endlessly from a lot of bashing but I'm finished with this now. He can go to hell for all I can care. He deserves every bit of hate. I wish he would try new moves more often so he gets "You still suck" chants. I used to feel sorry for him back in Survivor Series when Rock made him his bitch but he's such a douche, he has it all coming. Why aren't more events in NYC, anyways? The fans there are always the best, but they keep getting house-shows instead. Nothing beats the joy of Cena getting booed heavily on TV!


I have been and am and shall continue to be a Cena fan, I couldn't care less if some of (most of) the IWC think he sucks, is lying, can't wrassle, 5 moves, goes over this guy and that guy, SueperCena, the crying is just as old as people, but there is a large portion of fans that DO enjoy Cena and WANT to see him, that WANTED him to win against Brock and laugh that there are so many butthurt IWCers crying week in and week out, the funny thign is most always say they are sick of seeing him hearing him but yet there are more threads and more pages in those threads about him, which in the end is all VInce wants people talking about Cean and the prdocut, if you are really so sick of it, walk away force Vince to amke a change till then SuperCena!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CMWit said:


> I have been and am and shall continue to be a Cena fan, I couldn't care less if some of (most of) the IWC think he sucks, is lying, can't wrassle, 5 moves, goes over this guy and that guy, SueperCena, the crying is just as old as people, but there is a large portion of fans that DO enjoy Cena and WANT to see him, that WANTED him to win against Brock and laugh that there are so many butthurt IWCers crying week in and week out, the funny thign is most always say they are sick of seeing him hearing him but yet there are more threads and more pages in those threads about him, which in the end is all VInce wants people talking about Cean and the prdocut, if you are really so sick of it, walk away force Vince to amke a change till then SuperCena!!!!!!!!!


Good for you. But this is a message board and people want to discuss it. Cena just happens to be shoved down throats the most as he's always in the main event and gets the most interesting feuds, and he's also the reason they are ruined most of the time - so people happen to get pissed about it. (not with Johnny Ace, but there's hardly any better options right now)

Like I've said before, I think Cena hate was ridiculous back in 2005 and 2006 as he was bearable then but now he deserves all of it. And yes, he's a talented guy capable of wrestling and cutting promos, but he just refuses to utilize it to his best of abilities and it's natural that people get annoyed about it.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Choke2Death is becoming my favourite poster on here 

Keep it up


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> Choke2Death is becoming my favourite poster on here
> 
> Keep it up


Get off his dick.


Like the other guy said, I will still support Cena, as I hate to think what Monday nights would be like without him. You know, when WWE doesn't take the time to build up stars and Cena is there biggest success story out of the past 8 years, they are going to get every ounce out of his character. You got numerous guys, notably ADR, who don't get a reaction 1 way or the other. But as soon as that music hits, Cena gets the biggest reaction of the night, which is usually about 70% boos and 30% cheers. I suspect WWE is really scratching their heads right now about who they can replace Cena with, because it's common sense he won't remain a face forever.

Problem is with people on here, they want things to happen instantly. You talk about money, holding off on a Cena heel turn till a WM match with Undertaker, thats money. And in no way should Cena win if that match happens but basically have him do everything he can to end the streak and to fail.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

goham202 said:


> Problem is with people on here, they want things to happen instantly. You talk about money, holding off on a Cena heel turn till a WM match with Undertaker, thats money. And in no way should Cena win if that match happens but basically have him do everything he can to end the streak and to fail.


But how long are we going to wait? They've had plenty of opportunities. Was Cena "the big picture" during the Nexus angle? Was he part of the conspiracy? Would he be part of a "screwjob" to save the company? Was he going to embrace the hate? Would he go against what he stands for to beat The Rock?Was he going on a downward spiral after the Rock loss?

You see, they've had a million opportunities in the last 3 years to turn Cena heel but they've dodged the bullet and reverted him to happy go lucky Super Cena once the feud has been over _every time_, we just have to give up now. I have listened to it all and remained patient saying maybe they have something in the plans, but no... it ain't happening. Cena will remain a boring goody two-shoes face until he retires and the only payback he can hopefully get from fans is tons of boos during his Hall of Fame induction.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

You know what I did in 2001 when I started getting sick of the top guys? Stopped watching.

I'm pretty sure most of us live in America, or at least a country that doesn't force you to watch JUST WWE shows. If you don't like what's going on, take a break. Remember this though, Cena can't be in that ring forever. One day he will have to take a break, get injured, something. As much as WWE likes to portray Cena as immortal....he's not.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

kersed said:


> You know what I did in 2001 when I started getting sick of the top guys? Stopped watching.
> 
> I'm pretty sure most of us live in America, or at least a country that doesn't force you to watch JUST WWE shows. If you don't like what's going on, take a break. Remember this though, Cena can't be in that ring forever. One day he will have to take a break, get injured, something. As much as WWE likes to portray Cena as immortal....he's not.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


There's enough entertainment from other guys to keep us interested in the product. It's just the ceiling for every wrestler that is Supercena is continually shoved in our face. What's worse is Vince knows we hate the character and storyline after storyline tease a character change only to laugh at the entire thing afterwards. Fans that are sick of Cena are trolled every storyline. And people wonder why they get so much hate?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> There's enough entertainment from other guys to keep us interested in the product. It's just the ceiling for every wrestler that is Supercena is continually shoved in our face. What's worse is Vince knows we hate the character and storyline after storyline tease a character change only to laugh at the entire thing afterwards. Fans that are sick of Cena are trolled every storyline. And people wonder why they get so much hate?


Exactly. And like kersed says, don't watch if you hate it. All you USA residents here use a TV to watch the shows, I guess. You contribute to the ratings so the best way to make a statement is to change the channel when John Cena is on. Doesn't matter if he's against somebody you like, just change the channel. Switch to a stream if you don't wanna miss it or wait till it's uploaded on YouTube and watch it there. Cena segments begin to lose ratings and that's when Vince will start to take his staleness more seriously.


----------



## wintersun1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr. Jones said:


> Anyone else get a vibe like this is The Fingerpoke part II? That signaled the NWO was back to business as usual, just like Cena. I can't help but get a similar feeling.


Yep... I think theyre gonna end up jobbing Lesnar out to just about everyone.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena will not turn heel


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> But how long are we going to wait? They've had plenty of opportunities. Was Cena "the big picture" during the Nexus angle? Was he part of the conspiracy? Would he be part of a "screwjob" to save the company? Was he going to embrace the hate? Would he go against what he stands for to beat The Rock?Was he going on a downward spiral after the Rock loss?
> 
> You see, they've had a million opportunities in the last 3 years to turn Cena heel but they've dodged the bullet and reverted him to happy go lucky Super Cena once the feud has been over _every time_, we just have to give up now. I have listened to it all and remained patient saying maybe they have something in the plans, but no... it ain't happening. Cena will remain a boring goody two-shoes face until he retires and the only payback he can hopefully get from fans is tons of boos during his Hall of Fame induction.


But, for everybody who says they are tired of the same shit from Cena, how many are going to actually quit wrestling because of 1 guy? Everything can't go the way we want it to. Don't get me wrong, I'm not defending Cena, I've kind of grown tired myself, but so many people talk about how Cena has been boring years. People here claim that when he first got booed, thats when they no longer where interested in his character. I just don't believe that. I understand short attention spans but I never realized the true hate Cena has until last year when I joined this site.

Yeah, Cena may need to turn heel but WWE already has a weak babyface roster. They need to build up someone to take his place first, and not CM Punk. Yeah, heel Cena would be entertaining but I don't want to see him feud with midcarders and aside from Orton, Sheamus and Punk, the rest of the babyfaces are midcarders. So with that said, you will probably have a dozen title reigns by heel Cena within 5 years and there goes 1 of the original reasons people hate him.

Cena turning heel will change your perception of him, temporarily. People will still bitch and complain if doesn't put over guys.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> You see, they've had a million opportunities in the last 3 years to turn Cena heel but they've dodged the bullet and reverted him to happy go lucky Super Cena once the feud has been over every time, we just have to give up now. I have listened to it all and remained patient saying maybe they have something in the plans, but no... it ain't happening. Cena will remain a boring goody two-shoes face until he retires and the only payback he can hopefully get from fans is tons of boos during his Hall of Fame induction.


(Y)

This is exactly my point the "you have to get mad at fans" angle EVERY FUCKING time is a letdown...this is not being a "blind Cena hater" i love wrestling i love the WWE and your damn right shitty booking pisses us off with good reasons we pay money for this crap and arent getting value for our money


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

goham202 said:


> But, for everybody who says they are tired of the same shit from Cena, how many are going to actually quit wrestling because of 1 guy? Everything can't go the way we want it to. Don't get me wrong, I'm not defending Cena, I've kind of grown tired myself, but so many people talk about how Cena has been boring years. People here claim that when he first got booed, thats when they no longer where interested in his character. I just don't believe that. I understand short attention spans but I never realized the true hate Cena has until last year when I joined this site.
> 
> Yeah, Cena may need to turn heel but WWE already has a weak babyface roster. They need to build up someone to take his place first, and not CM Punk. Yeah, heel Cena would be entertaining but I don't want to see him feud with midcarders and aside from Orton, Sheamus and Punk, the rest of the babyfaces are midcarders. So with that said, you will probably have a dozen title reigns by heel Cena within 5 years and there goes 1 of the original reasons people hate him.
> 
> Cena turning heel will change your perception of him, temporarily. People will still bitch and complain if doesn't put over guys.


The problem is, that one guy is the face of the company and 90% of the time is given the most air-time and attention, so it's kinda hard to avoid him. And yes, I realize not everything goes how we want it, but with somebody so big, it's bound to turn off many. For example, I don't think anybody in this forum likes Hornswoggle, but he's a minor character that appears now and then in some random backstage skit and it doesn't annoy people enough to have 10 threads started on why he needs to get fired or whatever. He's for the kids, and it's cool because his involvement on the TV is minor enough that we can enjoy the show enough to forget about him even being there in the first place. And quite the contrary, I never realized how much the Cena hate makes sense until I joined the "IWC"/message boards. Before that, I went to youtube videos and saw a bunch of "Cena sucks" comments regarding everything he does and thought to myself it's a bunch of morons joining a bandwagon because they have some type of vendetta against Cena. But no, I thought to myself and said that all this hate makes perfect sense. Cena has not been accepted as a babyface since 2006 and they only have continued shoving him down throats and watered him down more. I'm surprised the hate for him is not as big today as it was 6 years ago when he was alright.

And there's another thing you mentioned, the lack of top faces. With a heel Cena, he can feud with Kofi Kingston who I know you are a fan of, and that can help put over Kofi as a top face as he is a good merchandise seller and has that 'happy' babyface appeal to him without being douchey like Cena. The hated heel thing goes back to a decade ago when HHH was on top throughout most of 2003-2005 but while he was getting people bored of Raw, his heel reigns helped put over at least two people. An amazing talent like Chris Benoit got over as a likable face at WM20 and although they underutilized him, he became at the very least a great midcarder helping new talent. HHH's last reign as World Heavyweight Champion, though, helped created a top face alongside Cena, with Batista going over him at WM21.

So, if Cena has a "reign of terror" as a heel, he can put over a huge babyface after holding the title for 9 months or something. And even if he buries people, at least it's much more entertaining than happy go-lucky Cena, so there's no loss in it. I'm not all that concerned about Cena putting over. When I say I'll like him as a heel, I MEAN it. I've been a long time fan of his but with his face character, there's only so much I can tolerate. "Never Give Up" caused me to "Give Up".


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> The problem is, that one guy is the face of the company and 90% of the time is given the most air-time and attention, so it's kinda hard to avoid him. And yes, I realize not everything goes how we want it, but with somebody so big, it's bound to turn off many. For example, I don't think anybody in this forum likes Hornswoggle, but he's a minor character that appears now and then in some random backstage skit and it doesn't annoy people enough to have 10 threads started on why he needs to get fired or whatever. He's for the kids, and it's cool because his involvement on the TV is minor enough that we can enjoy the show enough to forget about him even being there in the first place. And quite the contrary, I never realized how much the Cena hate makes sense until I joined the "IWC"/message boards. Before that, I went to youtube videos and saw a bunch of "Cena sucks" comments regarding everything he does and thought to myself it's a bunch of morons joining a bandwagon because they have some type of vendetta against Cena. But no, I thought to myself and said that all this hate makes perfect sense. Cena has not been accepted as a babyface since 2006 and they only have continued shoving him down throats and watered him down more. I'm surprised the hate for him is not as big today as it was 6 years ago when he was alright.
> 
> And there's another thing you mentioned, the lack of top faces. With a heel Cena, he can feud with Kofi Kingston who I know you are a fan of, and that can help put over Kofi as a top face as he is a good merchandise seller and has that 'happy' babyface appeal to him without being douchey like Cena. The hated heel thing goes back to a decade ago when HHH was on top throughout most of 2003-2005 but while he was getting people bored of Raw, his heel reigns helped put over at least two people. An amazing talent like Chris Benoit got over as a likable face at WM20 and although they underutilized him, he became at the very least a great midcarder helping new talent. HHH's last reign as World Heavyweight Champion, though, helped created a top face alongside Cena, with Batista going over him at WM21.
> 
> So, if Cena has a "reign of terror" as a heel, he can put over a huge babyface after holding the title for 9 months or something. And even if he buries people, at least it's much more entertaining than happy go-lucky Cena, so there's no loss in it. I'm not all that concerned about Cena putting over. When I say I'll like him as a heel, I MEAN it. I've been a long time fan of his but with his face character, there's only so much I can tolerate. "Never Give Up" caused me to "Give Up".


I can believe what you're saying. It's the others who are so comfortable in hating Cena that I believe would still complain when/if he turns heel, especially if he has a long title reign.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Well superman cena had prevailed at extreme rules. Just fucking typical. The worst thing of all is people are even hating him as much anymore, WWE brainwashing fans has worked. He wont turn heel. Plus he wont even leave fucking TV for a while, we are stuck with this piece of shit all year round. What was the point of that dumbass of a speech at the PPV. Just plain stupid.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I am actually looking forward to more, this is not over....


----------



## UtterFrigginChaos (May 1, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> Since, or hell, going into WM people have disscussed Cena's character finally developing, finally being somewhat fresh. Last week on Raw with Edge telling Cena to "Wake Up!", and then Cena looking generally scared of Lesnar, the bad guy, when was the last time we saw that?
> 
> Then at Extreme Rules, Cena nearly gets murdered but barely just manages to win with the help of a steel chain. He grabs the mic and says he's going to be gone for awhile, to possibly take some time off, then comeback, revamped and possibly with a little, just a little character change.
> 
> ...




TL : DR


----------



## UtterFrigginChaos (May 1, 2012)

omaroo said:


> Well superman cena had prevailed at extreme rules. Just fucking typical. The worst thing of all is people are even hating him as much anymore, WWE brainwashing fans has worked. He wont turn heel. Plus he wont even leave fucking TV for a while, we are stuck with this piece of shit all year round. What was the point of that dumbass of a speech at the PPV. Just plain stupid.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

At some point you guys just have to realize that WWE doesn't care about your opinion on John Cena.

You're not buying his gear and you never will be. They're not turning him so you can find him tolerable for 6 months before you get bored with him again and demand that he puts Zak Ryder over for the good of the company.

His heel turn is inevitable but it's not happening until his fanbase gets tired of him. You're opinion has no impact on how WWE will book him so get over it. 

If you want change the only thing you can focus on is helping guys like Punk or Bryan getting over to Cena's level.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The thin i always keep in mind is this, Cena is getting older, and i think in a few years he should be done, wrestling aint good for the body...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder if Cena would have turned heel now if the entire audience had accepted him as a face back in 2006 and slowly started booing him around 2010-2011.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> *I wonder if Cena would have turned heel* now if the entire audience had accepted him as a face back in 2006 and slowly started booing him around 2010-2011.


Sorry I have to stop you right there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't even care anymore. They've teased Cena changing at least four times in the past two years and shit hasn't happened yet. They are hell bent on keeping Cena the same exact way until he stops drawing. Bringing in big names like Lesnar and Rock won't save the WWE forever. I cringe and how many buys WM 27 & 28 would've gotten without The Rock or Taker and Triple H. What are they gonna do three years down the line when all of them will be most likely retired and when Cena will be 38? Having someone as the top face for so long will ruin business and cause more and more fans to not give a crap. I knew that once he did nothing after The Rock made him his bitch at SS, that he would never change. He'll always be this smiling goof until he has to retire or until he stops selling so much merch.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> I don't even care anymore. They've teased Cena changing at least four times in the past two years and shit hasn't happened yet. They are hell bent on keeping Cena the same exact way until he stops drawing. Bringing in big names like Lesnar and Rock won't save the WWE forever. I cringe and how many buys WM 27 & 28 would've gotten without The Rock or Taker and Triple H. What are they gonna do three years down the line when all of them will be most likely retired and when Cena will be 38? Having someone as the top face for so long will ruin business and cause more and more fans to not give a crap. I knew that once he did nothing after The Rock made him his bitch at SS, that he would never change. He'll always be this smiling goof until he has to retire or *until he stops selling so much merch*.


That right there may be the reason Vince hasn't turned him heel. Sure, the adult males want him to turn heel but the females and children love his character and that's who mostly come out of pocket at events.

Besides, he is their only true merchandise seller on the current roster and nobody comes close.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

If Cena wants to retire as Potentially the worst face of all time that's his prerogative. I don't think anyone is going to look back on these 8-10 years of mediocrity as a high point in his career or the business in general.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> At some point you guys just have to realize that WWE doesn't care about your opinion on John Cena.


That is so not true, he just hasn't gotten all the e-mails yet. When he does, things will change, I can feel it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

How the hell do they manage to find good reasons for getting mixed reactions since 2006 is beyond me. Your top FACE is getting MIXED reactions in EVERY city. It's been 6 years. SIX. And all they got is "There's nobody in the WWE that gets that much unique energy from the crowd! Wow!!"

The fuck?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

goham202 said:


> That right there may be the reason Vince hasn't turned him heel. Sure, the adult males want him to turn heel but the females and children love his character and that's who mostly come out of pocket at events.
> 
> *Besides, he is their only true merchandise seller on the current roster and nobody comes close.*


CM Punk says hi. And I'm pretty sure if he turns heel and has some cool, 'edgy' merchandise, they will sell like hot cakes with the male audience. NWO and Austin have some of the best selling shirts of all time after all and the former included Hulk Hogan, a popular merch seller as a face and equally popular at moving merch as a heel.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Cena's character is basically pretending that he will change it up only for him to troll us all in the end. Cena is the ultimate heel for most adults and ultimate babyface for most little children. 

It is what it is. If the ratings drop in the low 2's or if Vince feels like taking a 'risk' then we may see change.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> CM Punk says hi. And I'm pretty sure if he turns heel and has some cool, 'edgy' merchandise, they will sell like hot cakes with the male audience. NWO and Austin have some of the best selling shirts of all time after all and the former included Hulk Hogan, a popular merch seller as a face and equally popular at moving merch as a heel.


Majority of the arena audience now is women & children. Kids won't get behind a heel Cena because they are too caught up in good vs. evil. Without having a replacement in store, like Kofi, it could alienate WWE's target demographic. Kids don't know shit about actual wrestling, they like Cena because he appeals to them. So, WWE figures that us, adult males would find our entertainment provided by someone else on the roster. We actually watch for reasons different than kids.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

goham202 said:


> Majority of the arena audience now is women & children. Kids won't get behind a heel Cena because they are too caught up in good vs. evil. Without having a replacement in store, like Kofi, it could alienate WWE's target demographic. Kids don't know shit about actual wrestling, they like Cena because he appeals to them. So, WWE figures that us, adult males would find our entertainment provided by someone else on the roster. We actually watch for reasons different than kids.


I agree with this. Not a fan of the Cena NWO comparisions. It's easier said than done. Austin, Rock, Goldberg all of them have them had heel turns and none of them resulted in growth for the company.

There's a reason why none of them lasted over 6 months. 

In this case you're dealing with kids. Once the heel turn happens you pretty much have to stick with it. 

I really think what they're doing now might be the better route. Try to cater to both. Punk's been champ since November and Bryan has been in the Main Event scene since December. Why is everyone complaining again?


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Here To There said:


> That is so not true, he just hasn't gotten all the e-mails yet. When he does, things will change, I can feel it.




That email shit doesn't work and WWE would just laugh at it and delete it.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't think the answer is turning Cena heel right now, he just needs to.....react. Show some type of character progression, show some type of development. No one with a mind that's developed through puberty and beyond can take what he says credibly anymore. For weeks on end John Cena drilled into our skulls that if he lost to The Rock, he'd lose everything. Then he loses, and he regresses back into the same "Aw shucks" Cena character that we were, once again, led to believe he was moving away from. He pulled this same crap again at Extreme Rules and implied he was taking time off, and then like the passive-aggressive liar he seems to be returns the exact next night. And now he's in some tired ass storyline where he's going up against the corporate tycoon, Laurinitis? Shouldn't that be CM Punk's fire to kill? Above all else, albeit this is just a personal issue with me, is the WWE doing everything in their power to try to eliminate the boo's and have more people cheering for Cena. They didn't have to make people cheer for Hulk Hogan, Stonecold, The Rock, people were naturally drawn to them. And if they were getting booe'd, or getting less pops due to their character becoming stale, they switched up their characters slightly or were willing to try new things. But with Cena, they're actually doing everything they can to get more people on Cena's side. They used Edge, had him beat Brock Lesnar, and now they're pitting him against Laurinitis for no reason? FOR NO REASON? I was enjoying the man in the build-up towards Wrestlemania, thought he was making things interesting, now I can't even watch his segments anymore. To me, he represents the stagnation and state of complacency of the WWE.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

As stale as Cena is, it's the company as a whole that is really slacking. A Cena heel turn won't cure the other problems WWE's creative team have. They got to build top stars and if they take Cena off TV for some time, have a suitable replacement while he's gone. I think that should be Kofi.

But, I don't get how people say if Cena turns heel, they will automatically like him. IMO, he is the closest thing to a heel. All he has left to do is to tell the fans to go to hell. He comes out smiling, it pisses people off. He's cocky and talks about how he works hurt, it pisses people off. Only thing he hasn't done is told the fans go to hell or had a feud with a top babyface. But remember, he was a heel already and that changed because of the reaction. Now, if Cena turns heel and ends up getting cheered more than he has now, all because a few outspoken fans have grown to despise him, what makes you think Vince won't turn him back face?

I just don't see Cena having an extensive heel run.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The writing departement seems to be in vacation since 2007 and stuck on auto-pilot since. Hell, if they can't even conclude a 1-year Anonymous GM storyline, I don't think they have enough brains to even THINK about something as important as Cena's character.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

goham202 said:


> Majority of the arena audience now is women & children. Kids won't get behind a heel Cena because they are too caught up in good vs. evil. Without having a replacement in store, like Kofi, it could alienate WWE's target demographic. Kids don't know shit about actual wrestling, they like Cena because he appeals to them. So, WWE figures that us, adult males would find our entertainment provided by someone else on the roster. We actually watch for reasons different than kids.


Kids like whoever you tell them to like. Kids like Truth, Kids like Kofi, kids like Cena, kids also like Rock, HHH, and CM Punk. That's the thing with kids, they like kid characters like Cena, they like all faces, and they like people adults like because they think they're cool. Rock and Austin were aimed at teens, yet kids still loved/love them.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> i really just dont care anymore
> he is not in the title picture so i dont care if he is smiling or not


You do realize that when John Cena is out of the title picture, the title picture takes a backseat to whatever John Cena is doing.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Kids like whoever you tell them to like. Kids like Truth, Kids like Kofi, kids like Cena, kids also like Rock, HHH, and CM Punk. That's the thing with kids, they like kid characters like Cena, they like all faces, and they like people adults like because they think they're cool. Rock and Austin were aimed at teens, yet kids still loved/love them.


Could not be any furthur from the truth.

WWE tried to make Savage, Warrior, Bret Hart, Michaels into the next Hogan it didn't work. They had extensive kid fan bases (some more than others) but never reached the heights of Hulkamania.

"X" wrestler might be able to hit 60% of Cena's fanbase, "Y" wrestler might be able to hit up 70% of Cena's fanbase but the notion that WWE can just create John Cena's blind folded is wrong.

If they could do that they wouldn't have a void of true stars right now would they?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Could not be any furthur from the truth.
> 
> *WWE tried to make Savage, Warrior, Bret Hart, Michaels into the next Hogan it didn't work. They had extensive kid fan bases (some more than others) but never reached the heights of Hulkamania.*
> 
> ...


When was this?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Kids like whoever you tell them to like. Kids like Truth, Kids like Kofi, kids like Cena, kids also like Rock, HHH, and CM Punk. That's the thing with kids, they like kid characters like Cena, they like all faces, and they like people adults like because they think they're cool. Rock and Austin were aimed at teens, yet kids still loved/love them.


Basically, kids tend to cheer for babyface characters. But, there is no babyface character "currently" that can replace and be equally as popular as Cena in the eyes of children.

Out of the guys you named, Kofi has the potential to replace Cena with children. And even he won't be as big of a superstar as Cena. It's going to take some time to build up a character than can be as popular to the main audience as John Cena was/is and thats why it's going to take some time before WWE turns him heel.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

will probably be my last post here but im absolutely disgusted in WWE there is no better way to kill a feud than allow cena to win and no sell after the event, the company is a joke and no way in hell is anything changing until WWE hires writers that don't write storylines in between the pages of the coloring books they draw in all day while they are supposed to be working.

all of it but lesnar, is a joke right now... punk/jericho has been made into a PSA on drinking, santino and brodus is beyond childish. there is not one storyline for adults on right now... yes cena needs to go over lesnar at some point, but build the fucking feud, dont let him win clean on the first match, espeially if this is the plan for Wrestlemania headliner... what a fucking joke of a company

it was a pleasure talking wrestling with you all but i cant bring myself to watch this shit no matter how much i enjoy Daniel Bryan/cm punk/Jericho they cant do a lot when the writing is shit.


----------



## KagStar13 (Mar 4, 2012)

Firstly I am not a cena fan I stated that I have never liked Cena and I never will in all fairness the guy is a harmless part of the product I don't give enough of a shit about him to bitch about him. I am just sick of the repetitive Cena threads and its not just on WF its everywhere. When will people move on and find something new to bitch about because Cena hate is just as stale if not more so than John Cena himself. He's going to be there for as long as he feels like it and the same stuff is still going to happen so just get over it. I'm not baiting anyone I had a rough day and after seeing Cena thread #1698855244858858855971333330852 I may have posted hastily or irrationally and I accept that but come on there has to reach a point where if Cena bores you so much or he makes you so sick then just fast forward him I didn't like Ezekiel Jackson so I just jumped his matches and carried on with the show. Is that really hard to do?

And who the flying fuck is Bboy?!?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

^^ When you give him feuds with returning stars like The Rock and Brock Lesnar, it's kinda hard to ignore him, though. Hopefully now with that irrelevant evil boss feud with Johnny L, it will be easier to avoid him.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought it was really funny how last week on Raw when Edge told Cena to "wake up" and to "find that John Cena" was cliche and cheesy.. and really funny that the only thing John Cena changed was come out with that chain and padlock around his neck..


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

GillbergReturns said:


> Could not be any furthur from the truth.
> *
> WWE tried to make Savage, Warrior, Bret Hart, Michaels into the next Hogan it didn't work.* They had extensive kid fan bases (some more than others) but never reached the heights of Hulkamania.
> 
> ...


None of that happened, and Warrior surpassed him for a short while until Vince fired him cause Vince is an asshole. 



goham202 said:


> Basically, kids tend to cheer for babyface characters. But, there is no babyface character "currently" that can replace and be equally as popular as Cena in the eyes of children.
> 
> Out of the guys you named, Kofi has the potential to replace Cena with children. And even he won't be as big of a superstar as Cena. It's going to take some time to build up a character than can be as popular to the main audience as John Cena was/is and thats why it's going to take some time before WWE turns him heel.


You don't understand, ANYONE can replace Cena, just push them as a top face and have them do the right thing or w/e. Kids LOVE Randy Orton, kids love Kofi, kids love Rock, some love him MORE than Cena. You might not get 1 guy to replace all of his sales, but I guarantee you can get multiple guys to replace them. Kids are stupid and will cheer who they're supposed to cheer, period.


----------



## ncruzpr (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock should've just broken his arm for real and sent him to a forced vacation...


----------



## KagStar13 (Mar 4, 2012)

Before making a fool of myself again. All I'm going to say is Cena v Lesnar was rushed. It was a case of OMG! WE HAVE BROCK! Let's use him! Let's use him! Had the match been at like SummerSlam or something and they let Brock beat up jobbers Ryback style and then move on to the mid-carders whilst keeping the focus on the feud with Cena then maybe things could have ended more satisfactorily for everyone.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> You don't understand, ANYONE can replace Cena, just push them as a top face and have them do the right thing or w/e. Kids LOVE Randy Orton, kids love Kofi, kids love Rock, some love him MORE than Cena. You might not get 1 guy to replace all of his sales, but I guarantee you can get multiple guys to replace them. Kids are stupid and will cheer who they're supposed to cheer, period.


Rock has no point being in this conversation, bad guy to choose to replace Cena. If anything, it's the other way around.

But in a perfect world, anyone can replace Cena. Truth is that not just anyone can succeed in that role. Kofi has the closest chance but he will never equal the profit that Cena produced for the company.

If a guy is chosen to replace Cena, it's going to be a long process, which results in WWE building him up as much as possible before replacing Cena and have them 2 feud, and also results in the Cena heel turn taking longer than some people would prefer.

Now if people want this heel turn and elevation of the next top star to happen instantly, it would likely result in some of shittier angles than we've seen this decade or it still won't be enough for you that Cena is heel.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: if only they would let cena be like this*

who knows it may not work these days, but a change is something we need


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

one of the best cena moments


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

I've lost faith they can get it right with Cena. I mean yeah sure eventually they may make it right. Still accidentily getting something right does not make it any better. Having something on your hands and then fucking it up over and over and over makes me want to take a long break...Still I can't help but to hope that things could just go right for more than a few months.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

Ubereem said:


> one of the best cena moments


wow, that is just painful. I pity them both for being in that piece of tv-trash.


----------



## UtterFrigginChaos (May 1, 2012)

MrWalsh said:


> If Cena wants to retire as Potentially the worst face of all time that's his prerogative. I don't think anyone is going to look back on these 8-10 years of mediocrity as a high point in his career or the business in general.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

goham202 said:


> Majority of the arena audience now is women & children.


Debatable. Yeah they are more kids than before(sometimes depending on city), but I doubt they are the _majority_. And even if they were they don't make up for most, half or even a quarter of WWE's fanbase, so why should they continue to gravitate/_pander_ towards them? No business entity would pander to a smaller portion of their customer base while telling their core to screw off.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Can someone explain what was the point of Cena's post-match promo at Extreme Rules?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Debatable. Yeah they are more kids than before(sometimes depending on city), but I doubt they are the _majority_. And even if they were they don't make up for most, half or even a quarter of WWE's fanbase, so why should they continue to gravitate/_pander_ towards them? No business entity would pander to a smaller portion of their customer base while telling their core to screw off.


It's not telling their core audience to screw off. It's capitalizing on feeding and profiting off of the younger audience and women. Honestly, that is who is going to come out of pocket, aside from the diehard fans like "over excited Lesnar guy", who attend events just for the excitement and couldn't careless why Cena hasn't turned heel or why WWE brought Brock back to job to Cena. The core audience of WWE is just people who want to be entertained and if they are entertained, they spend money.

Not even sure who WWE's core audience is, actually, as they have something for everybody. Vince is going to do what brings him the most money and if it's appealing to kids and brings in money, that is what Vince is going to do.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

LarryCoon said:


> Can someone explain what was the point of Cena's post-match promo at Extreme Rules?


There was no point. Just like there was no point to him winning the match or getting fired back in 2010 and giving a fake retirement speech then too.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

LarryCoon said:


> Can someone explain what was the point of Cena's post-match promo at Extreme Rules?


Cheap pop


----------



## xdrgnh (Oct 1, 2011)

*Why John Cena will not turn heel.*

Cena is to invested in the make a wish foundation. Thousands of kids want to see him and if he became a super mega heel he wouldn't be able to do that anymore. Because he is so invested in the foundation it's most likely he will never turn heel. Can you imagine someone like Johnny and current Brock doing one of those make a wish things. Just not going to happen.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Why John Cena will not turn heel.*

tell us something we dont know


----------



## LiamCatterson94 (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Why John Cena will not turn heel.*

Just because you want to see Cena break away from children doesn't mean he has to. John Cena puts children first. It wouldn't make sense if Cena turned heel whilst he was helping kids etc. Plus he earns a lot of money for WWE with all his Merchandise. So I don't think we'll see Cena turn heel in the near future, unless some other big WWE star inspires kids more than Cena does


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Why John Cena will not turn heel.*

Nah...

This is why.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

pffft cena puts kids first, well he was a heel first and entertaining us, so he is a back stabber, cena is like when heavy metal bands go mainstream and change there whole style for just a lil bit of fame.


and reality he wasnt even that great of a heel to begin with the vanilla i ce gimmick anyway but atleast back then i didnt want to mute it or change the channel everytime he was on


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

John Cena is an insecure bitch.


----------

